# هل يجوز للمسيحي حمل السلاح؟



## fouad78 (27 مايو 2017)

لم أكن أريد فتح هذا الموضوع الآن خصوصاً أنني لم أنهي الموضوع السابق
ولكن أعتقد أن الوقت قد حان للحديث عنه
جميع الآراء في هذا الموضوع تُحترم

ساقول لكم بإختصار عن تجربتنا في سوريا حول هذا النقاش
قد تجدون فيها بعض الأجوبة
وفي جميع الأحوال إذا لم توافقوا فآرائكم ستزيد الموضوع إثراء

هناك جماعة قالت: لا لحمل السلاح بالمطلق ويقودهم جماعة غير قليلة من الإكليروس
وهناك جماعة قالت: نعم لحمل السلاح ولكن تحت سقف الدولة
وأخيراً جماعة قالت: نعم لحمل السلاح بالمطلق، تحت سقف الدولة أم لا (جماعة صغيرة لا تأثير لها سنهملها)​
بالنسبة لمن قالوا لا لحمل السلاح
بالتأكيد تعرفون الكلام حول أن المسيحية دين سلام ولا يجوز القتل
كما أن هذا التصرف ليس فيه شيء من الحكمة

أما المؤيدين لحمل السلاح فكان لهم حججهم هم أيضاً
يتبع


​


----------



## fouad78 (27 مايو 2017)

*حجج مؤيدي حمل السلاح*


الحجة الأولى: ما قاله الآباء​طبعاً قد تقولون أن الآباء لم يقولوا بحمل السلاح وهذا صحيح
ولكنهم أيضاً لم يُعارضوه
ففي جميع المجامع المقدسة
المكانية والإقليمية والمسكونية لم يناقشوا هذه المواضيع
مع العلم أن آباء الكنيسة الأولين لم يكونوا يجاملوا أحداً
بل إن مجمع نيقية (325م) حضره 318 أسقف كان أغلبهم من المعترفين
يعني ممن تعذبوا (ولم يستشهدوا) شهادة لاسم المسيح ولم ينكروه
ومجمعهم كان بحضور إمبراطور روما نفسه
فكانوا يستطيعون أن يطلبوا من الإمبراطور إعفاء المسيحين من الخدمة العسكرية لأنها حرام
ولكن هذا لم يحدث
ومثلما قلت تحدثوا في جميع مجامعهم عن كل شيء إلا هذا الموضوع
وقد منعوا الكاهن من قتل الحيوان (حتماً قتل البشر ايضاً ممنوع) ولكنهم لم يتحدثوا بشيء بالنسبة لعامة الشعب

الحجة الثانية: حروب العهد القديم​أعلم ستقولون أن هذه الحروب كانت في العهد القديم ولكنها بطلت في العهد الجديد
ولكن منظورهم هو أن المسيحية لا يوجد فيها ناسخ ومنسوخ
بمعنى لا يوجد فيها تحليل للحرام وتحريم للحرام
فمثلاً الزنى كان ممنوع في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد لم يُصبح الزنى مسموحاً بل جاء التشريع ليعالج سبب الزنى الذي هو النظرة بشهوة والزنى فيها لا يزال ممنوعا
فإذا قلنا أن القتال تحت اسم الدولة هو خطيئة فإذاً يكون الله قد سمح بخطيئة في العهد القديم وهذا مرفوض
وبما أنه سمح بالقتال باسم الدولة في العهد القديم وبما أن الآباء لم يمنعوا الأمر فإذاً يكون القتال مسموحاً

يتبع​


----------



## fouad78 (27 مايو 2017)

قامت الدولة السورية بتشكيل ما يُعرف باسم (اللجان الشعبية)
واللجان الشعبية هي مجموعة من الحي أو البلدة أو القرية أو المدينة تتكفل بحماية مناطقها
يعني لنفرض أنك من بلدة ما
فإن القادرين على حمل السلاح في هذه البلدة يضعون حواجز تفتيش على مداخل البلدة ويحرسون بلدتهم بالتناوب
ويتسلحون بأسلحة من الدولة
وتقوم الدولة بتدريبهم
هدفهم الأساسي هو حماية مناطقهم
ومشاركة الجيش في الدفاع عن بلدتهم
وأحياناً في الهجوم بقصد صد تقدم الإرهابيين

[YOUTUBE]WaxV6gK-4R4[/YOUTUBE]

الغالبية العظمى من المسيحيين إنخرطوا ضمن هذه اللجان الشعبية
التي تعتبر رديفاً لجيش الدولة الرسمي
باستثناء جماعة مسيحية سريانية هي (قوات السوتورو)

يتبع
​


----------



## fouad78 (27 مايو 2017)

كي نعرف لماذا تشكلت قوات السوتورو
اسمحوا لي أن أوضح لكم مكان تواجدها
انظروا إلى يمينكم
إلى بقعتين بالأحمر في وسط واسفل اللون الأصفر (من جهة اليمين)







البقع الحمر هي سيطرة الجيش السوري
*الأصفر هو للأكراد*
الرمادي لداعش (هذه الخريطة تغيرت مؤخراً)

بالنسبة إلى اللون الأصفر في يمين الصورة مع البقعتين الحمراوين هناك تتواجد السوتورو
فهي مكان يصعب فيه الحصول على الدعم من الدولة
والأكراد بشكل عام يهتموا بأنفسهم ومن هنا كانت الحاجة لتشكيل قوات السوتورو
لحماية المسيحيين والكنائس
ومع هذا فإن قوات السوتورو المتواجدة في البقعتين الحمراوين يتبعون الدولة أي حلفاء للجيش السوري
أما السوتورو المتواجدون في الأصفر (منطقة الأكراد) فهم أيضاً غير مستقلين ولكنهم يتبعون الحكام في تلك المنطقة الذين هم الأكراد
ولا يتدخل السوتورو في الصراعات بين الأكراد والجيش
بل يحمون مناطقهم وكنائسهم


































​


----------



## fouad78 (27 مايو 2017)

رأيي الشخصي أنه يجب أن يكون حمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة حصراً
لكن هذا الوضع هو في سوريا
وبالتأكيد كل بلد له خصوصيته
تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع
​


----------



## gaser2 (27 مايو 2017)

أود أنْ أُدلي برأي سمعته من قريب لي ذو خبرة ،قال لي إنّما مقصد الجماعات الإرهابيّة هو إثارة المسيحيين لعمل رد فعل طبيعي بحمل أسلحة والإنتقام من المسلمين دون تبصّر ممن هو بريء وممن هو بالفعل إرهابي معتدي إعتدى على المسيحيين فيحدث نتيجة لذلكـ حرب أهلية في مصر ،بصراحة أنا محتار واخترت محتار.


----------



## admy (27 مايو 2017)

شكرا للاخ فؤاد على هذا المجهود الرائع...
بالنسبة لاخواننا في مصر من الجيد ان تعلموا ان السفر متاح الى منطقة القامشلي في سوريا 

بالطائرة مباشرة من دمشق وهذه المنطقة امنة...ومثل ماقلت لكم من قبل بامكانكم ايفاد لجنة او اي اشخاص اخرون للاطلاع على التجربة المسيحية هناك ومن ثم يمكنكم ان تناقشوا الكثير من المسائل وتروا اذا 

كان بالامكان استنساخ هذه التجربة....نحن في سوريا لا نستطيع ان نقول لكم افعلوا كذا او كذا لان الواقع المصري مختلف تماما عن الواقع السوري انتم اعرف بواقعكم ومناطقكم. 

واذا فعلتم ذلك لمجرد الاطلاع فلن تخسروا شيئا....واعتقد ان كنيسة السريان في مصر بامكانها مساعدتكم بترتيب هذا الامر.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





رأيي الشخصي أنه يجب أن يكون حمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة حصراً
لكن هذا الوضع هو في سوريا
وبالتأكيد كل بلد له خصوصيته
تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع
[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك اخي الحبيب فؤاد

انا صوتت ب ( نعم ) لحمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة والاخذ باوامرها 

وهذا ما حصل فعلا في العراق وتحديدا بعد احداث الموصل الارهابية  تحيدا في عام 2014 من قبل داعش في تهجير المسيحيين القسري وسلب كل ممتلكاتهم والاعتداءات علىيهم وكذلك اغتصاب المسيحيات وبيعهن كسبايا في سوق النخاسة في سوريا

في البداية كانت تشكيلات بسيطة وتعتمد على سلاحها الشخصي والفردي وبعد ذلك قامت الكنيستين الكاثوليكية والارثوذوكسية بالمباركة الى كافة المسيحيين الذين يستطيعون حمل السلاح اختيارا لا جبرا وبمشاركتهم في تحرير الموصل من داعش الارهابية بالتنسيق والتعاون مع الجيش والشرطة والوية مكافحة الارهاب والحشد الشعبي

وهو ما حصل فعلا 

ويوم بعد اخر حققنا الانتصار العظيم على سحق الارهاب الداعشي بأكمله وبدأنا بتحرير المناطق جميعها ولم يبقى سوى القليل جدا من الموصل لكي تتحرر بالكامل


وشكرا جزيلا لهذا الموضوع المهم
راجيا من اهلنا واحبائنا الاقباط المصريين ان يستفيدوا من هذه التجارب

ليرحم الرب كافة شهداء المسيحية الابرياء

ولينصر البقية على كل اشكال وانواع الارهاب

امين

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة


*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2017)

الدوله مش هتسمح طبعا بحمل السلاح وخصوصا  للأقباط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]لحظة يا أخ "فؤاد" قبل أن تسترسل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماليش دعوة بوضع سوريا ولا بوضع العراق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو التسليح تحت غطاء الدولة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يبقى سؤالي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدولة المصرية هتسلح ( المسيحيين ) فقط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلمين يعملوا أية في الحالة دي ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو قلنا أن التسليح هيكون حُر – يعني كل واحد يتصرف بطريقته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولك أن الناس مش لاقية تاكل أصلاً .. هيجيبوا تمن السلاح منين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مصر مافيهاش خريطة بأربع ألوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصر جندوا لها جماعات مُسلحة في ظل ضعف قاااااتل للإدارة المصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أفشل حاكم مسك المحروسة في العصر الحديث ..!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا هو محصل رئيس ولا زعيم ولا حتى نجح أنه يكون ديكتاتور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الديكتاتورية .. فشل فيها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس بيقبض على الشعب بحجة أهانته وخدش رونقه ( أي والله ) خدش الرونق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس وضع رئيس سابق في السجن وحكم عليه بالإعدام لأنه تخابر مع دولة أجنبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفي نفس ذات الوقت ... هو نفسه اللي بيستنجد برئيس دولة أجنبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فـ ... أختصار المشكلة مش في المسيحيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الشعب المصري متماسك جداً بالرغم من البلاوي اللي انت بتشوفها دي كلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالرغم من السلفيين ومشايخ الغبرة والمهاطيل ومرتزقة الإعلام المُساق بالتوجيهات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أكرر طرح سؤالي علشان ماندخلش فى متاهات وتحليل تجارب الآخرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بما أنك موجه أستطلاعك للمصريين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( تاني ) : الدولة المصرية هتسلح ( المسيحيين ) فقط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلمين يعملوا أية في الحالة دي ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز أجابة – أو – وجهة نظرك - من فضلك [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

*موضوع جميل جدا   
نجح  فى  جذب انتباهى اليه  رغم   ما انا فيه من صراعات* 
متابع سواء استمرت عضويتى  او  
قدر الله لى ان اتابع   كزائر ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لحظة يا أخ "فؤاد" قبل أن تسترسل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماليش دعوة بوضع سوريا ولا بوضع العراق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو التسليح تحت غطاء الدولة ... *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] يبقى سؤالي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدولة المصرية هتسلح ( المسيحيين ) فقط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلمين يعملوا أية في الحالة دي ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لو قلنا أن التسليح هيكون حُر – يعني كل واحد يتصرف بطريقته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولك أن الناس مش لاقية تاكل أصلاً .. هيجيبوا تمن السلاح منين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> مصر مافيهاش خريطة بأربع ألوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصر جندوا لها جماعات مُسلحة في ظل ضعف قاااااتل للإدارة المصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أفشل حاكم مسك المحروسة في العصر الحديث ..!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا هو محصل رئيس ولا زعيم ولا حتى نجح أنه يكون ديكتاتور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الديكتاتورية .. فشل فيها
> 
> ...



على الدولة المصرية      الا تحمل هما  للاخوة المسلمين  فقطر  ومهلكةالشر   قائمتان فعلا   
بالدور الكافي - "الجواب باين من عنوانه  واللى ما بيشوفشي م الغربال  يبقي أعمى "[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2017)

*أؤيد حمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2017)

حمل السلاح للدفاع عن النفس بشكل شخصي....نعم اؤيد ....إنما حمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة هيبقا ازاي؟ الدولة مش هتسمح للمسيحيين بشكل عام بحمل السلاح...لكن ممكن حمله بشكل شخصي ....انا معرفش إجراءات ترخيص السلاح في مصر سهله ولا صعبة بصراحة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2017)

لو هاوافق علي حمل السلاح للمسيحيين :boxing:
يبقي لازمن اوافق علي حمل السلاح للسلفيين :act19:
مع ان ده مش عدل لان المسيحيين اكتر من السلفيين في العدد بكتير
وكله برعاية الدولة
....
محدش ضامن بكره في ايه والسلاح ممكن يطول :new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2017)

*فى قصة القديس أبوسيفين 

عندما أغار البربر على مدينة روما

ظهر له ملاك الرب بلباس مضيء واقترب منه وهو حامل بيده اليمنى سيفًا لامعًا وناداه قائلًا: "يا مرقوريوس عبد يسوع المسيح لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك بل تقوّ وتشجّع، وخذ هذا السيف من يدي وامضِ به إلى البربر وحاربهم ولا تنسى الرب إلهك متى ظفرت................الخ

فتناول القديس السيف من يد الملاك بفرحٍ، وما أن أمسكه حتى شعر بقوة إلهية تملأه، ثم مضى بالسيفين (سيفه الخاص والسيف الآخر الذي سلّمه له الملاك) وهجم على البربر فأهلكهم مع ملكهم.

ما جالوش يعنى و قاله : أحبوا أعدائكم 

لا فى الحروب الموضوع مختلف 


كم أحلم أن يأتى لى نفس هذا الملاك بسلاح كلاشنكوف أو رشاش أو آلى أو أى نيلة منيلة


*​


----------



## admy (28 مايو 2017)

السلاح للدفاع عن النفس بشكل شخصي كلام فارغ.....الافضل تطبيق تجربة لجان الدفاع الوطني في سوريا.....وقد شرحها الاخ فؤاد بشكل كاف.....حمل السلاح بشكل فردي دون تنظيم سيزيد المشكلة تعقيدا وسيسقط لكم عدد اكبر من الضحايا......مرة اخرى....ارى انكم محتارون وكل منكم لديه وجهة نظر مختلفة عن الاخر...وكل واحد يسأل ازاي و ازاي....استفيدوا من تجارب سوريا والعراق....رجاءا رجاءا لا تتاخروا .... ليقم مجموعة من الشباب منكم بالتطوع والسفر الى سوريا مثلما شرحت سابقا.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Desert Rose قال:


> حمل السلاح للدفاع عن النفس بشكل شخصي....نعم اؤيد ....إنما حمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة هيبقا ازاي؟ الدولة مش هتسمح للمسيحيين بشكل عام بحمل السلاح...لكن ممكن حمله بشكل شخصي ....انا معرفش إجراءات ترخيص السلاح في مصر سهله ولا صعبة بصراحة


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الدوله مش هتسمح طبعا بحمل السلاح وخصوصا  للأقباط



*اذا كان كلامك صحيح يا ماريا

يبقى على الاقباط ان يشتروا السلاح من السوق السوداء او من اي جهة كانت
مثلما فعلنا نحن في العراق في بداية الامر
*


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] يبقى سؤالي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدولة المصرية هتسلح ( المسيحيين ) فقط ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلمين يعملوا أية في الحالة دي ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*بعد الاذن من الاخ الحبيب الاستاذ فؤاد

الجواب على سؤالك يا مستر عبود هو (( نعم ))

الدولة مسؤولة عن توفير الامن والامان لجميع افراد الشعب بدون تفرقة او تمييز ( حتى لو كانوا مسيحيين اقباط )

ولكن - 

عندما تكون الدولة مخترقة امنيا وعاجزة عن توفير الامن لمكون اساسي في شعبها وهم ( الاقباط ) 

يبقى من حق الاقباط الدفاع عن انفسهم بالتسليح الشخصي

ويبقى افضل على الدولة تسليح الاقباط بنفسها افضل بكثير من شراء الاسلحة من السوق السوداء او عن طريق التهريب

بالنسبة للمسلمين - يجب عليهم ان يعلموا جيدا بأن :

1- المسيحيين هم المقتولين وليس القاتلين

2- المسيحيين هم المجني عليهم وليسوا الجناة

3- المسيحيين هم المظلومين وليسوا الظالمين

4- المسيحيين هم المعتدى عليهم وليسوا المعتدين

5- المسيحيين هم من تفجرت عليهم القنابل وليسوا المفجرين


اما بقية المسلمين فهم في امان ولم يعتدي عليهم احد ولديهم شرطة وجيش وامن ومخابرات ولديهم حكومة ولديهم عبد الفتاح السيسي الذي يغطي على جرائمهم بضرب صحراء ليبيا

فالمسلمين يملكون كل شئ
*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

*بعض الصور للمقاتلين المسيحيين العر اقيين

*



 






*
































































































*


























*





**








**



*


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

شكراً لكل من شارك بالتعليق أو بالتصويت​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

gaser2 قال:


> أود أنْ أُدلي برأي سمعته من قريب لي ذو خبرة ،قال لي إنّما مقصد الجماعات الإرهابيّة هو إثارة المسيحيين لعمل رد فعل طبيعي بحمل أسلحة والإنتقام من المسلمين دون تبصّر ممن هو بريء وممن هو بالفعل إرهابي معتدي إعتدى على المسيحيين فيحدث نتيجة لذلكـ حرب أهلية في مصر ،بصراحة أنا محتار واخترت محتار.



شوف عزيزي أنا لست ضد نظرية المؤامرة
لكن بالنسبة للإرهابيين فأعتقد أنهم فقط يريدون قتل المسيحيين الكفار
وبالنسبة لهم فهذا نوع من أنواع الدعاية للإنضمام في صفوفهم
ولشفاء صدور قوم مؤمنين

بكل الأحوال إذا كان الكلام صحيح فربنا يبعد الفتنة عن مصر وشعبها الطيب

شكراً لمرورك
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

admy قال:


> شكرا للاخ فؤاد على هذا المجهود الرائع...
> بالنسبة لاخواننا في مصر من الجيد ان تعلموا ان السفر متاح الى منطقة القامشلي في سوريا
> 
> بالطائرة مباشرة من دمشق وهذه المنطقة امنة...ومثل ماقلت لكم من قبل بامكانكم ايفاد لجنة او اي اشخاص اخرون للاطلاع على التجربة المسيحية هناك ومن ثم يمكنكم ان تناقشوا الكثير من المسائل وتروا اذا
> ...


[/QUOTE]

الحكيم من يتعلم من تجاربه
أما الأحكم فهو من يتعلم من تجارب الآخرين

شكراً لمرورك عزيزي
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك اخي الحبيب فؤاد
> 
> انا صوتت ب ( نعم ) لحمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة والاخذ باوامرها
> 
> ...




انشالله يارب نسمع قريباً تحرير كل العراق
وتعود عراق الحضارة مرة أخرى

شكراً لمرورك عزيزي
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الدوله مش هتسمح طبعا بحمل السلاح وخصوصا  للأقباط



عليكم إذاً بالمظاهرات السلمية
المظاهرات يجب أن لا تكون محبوسة داخل الكنيسة
بل اخرجوا للشوارع ولينضم لكم أيضاً من يرغب من المسلمين الذين يقولون أنهم ضد هذا الفعل
وليكن لكم مطالب واضحة
منها مثلاً
محاسبة المسؤول الأمني
ففي حادثة المنيا المفروض يُحاسب المسؤول الأمن
وبالتأكيد يجب أن يُقال من وظيفته
وخصوصاً أنني بحسب ما أفهم من كلامكم أن الأمن هناك شريك للإرهابيين
وايضاً تستطيعون المطالبة بحلول عملية من الدولة إذا لم ترضى بالتسليح للدفاع عن النفس
وأي مطالب أخرى تناسب واقعكم الذي أنتم أدرى به
المهم هو عدم السلبية والفورة التي تنتهي بعد اسابيع حتى يقوموا بعمل آخر

مثل هذه المظاهرات يجب أن تستمر حتى تتحقق مطالبكم

منورة الموضوع
​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لو هاوافق علي حمل السلاح للمسيحيين :boxing:
> يبقي لازمن اوافق علي حمل السلاح للسلفيين :act19:
> مع ان ده مش عدل لان المسيحيين اكتر من السلفيين في العدد بكتير
> وكله برعاية الدولة
> ...


استاذنا ياسر
مجرد تساؤل
شوفت اعتداء على مسلمين مدنين؟؟؟
سيبك من البشرطة والجيش
دول بيحملوا سلاح
ورينى حادثة فيها اعتداء على مسلم عادى  ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لحظة يا أخ "فؤاد" قبل أن تسترسل ...*​​[/FONT]



لا أنا خلصت مافيش إسترسال ​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماليش دعوة بوضع سوريا ولا بوضع العراق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو التسليح تحت غطاء الدولة ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot] يبقى سؤالي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدولة المصرية هتسلح ( المسيحيين ) فقط ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلمين يعملوا أية في الحالة دي ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لو قلنا أن التسليح هيكون حُر – يعني كل واحد يتصرف بطريقته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولك أن الناس مش لاقية تاكل أصلاً .. هيجيبوا تمن السلاح منين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> مصر مافيهاش خريطة بأربع ألوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصر جندوا لها جماعات مُسلحة في ظل ضعف قاااااتل للإدارة المصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أفشل حاكم مسك المحروسة في العصر الحديث ..!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا هو محصل رئيس ولا زعيم ولا حتى نجح أنه يكون ديكتاتور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الديكتاتورية .. فشل فيها
> 
> ...



على فكرة أنا أحاول دائماً أن أتجنب إعطاء نظرتي لبلد غير بلدي
حتى في طرحي للموضوع قلت سأعرض تجربة سوريا
للإستفادة من تجارب الآخرين
لأني من المؤمنين بمقولة أن "أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها"

بس إذا بدك وجهة نظري
ممكن مثلاً السماح بتأسيس شركات أمنية خاصة (Security)
هذه الشركات ليس فيها إنتقاص من سيادة الدولة
كما أنها منتشرة جداً في الدول الغربية وأمريكا
ممكن للأعضاء في هذه الشركات أن ينالوا موافقة أمنية
ويتسلحوا بأسلحة خفيفة ومتوسطة
ويكونوا من المتطوعين المسيحيين والراغبين أيضاً من المسلمين
فقوات السوتورو فيها ايضاً مسلمين من عرب وأكراد
حيث يكون دورهم مكملاً لدور الجيش والأمن في الدولة وليس بديلاً لهم
ومن الممكن أن يكون الترخيص لهذه الشركات بشكل مؤقت حتى إنتهاء هذه المرحلة الحرجة التي تمر فيها البلاد

أيضاً من الممكن أن يكون الترخيص للجميع مثلما هو معمول به في بلاد الغرب
أو أن يكون خاصاً بالمسيحيين بإعتبار أنهم المستهدفين

هذا مجرد إقتراح من شخص غريب عن البلاد
وأتمنى أن لا أكون قد اسأت فهم الواقع المصري

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> نجح  فى  جذب انتباهى اليه  رغم   ما انا فيه من صراعات*
> متابع سواء استمرت عضويتى  او
> قدر الله لى ان اتابع   كزائر ..



إنت من المؤمنين بالقدر 
انشالله ما تحرمنا من مشاركاتك

منور الموضوع
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أؤيد حمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة *​



تمام
وأنا من نفس الرأي
​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى قصة القديس أبوسيفين
> 
> عندما أغار البربر على مدينة روما
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
الصراحة أعتقد الملاك راح يسحب من إيدك حتى السكين

يا ستي معك حق تماماً
وأنا كسوري أقدّر تماماً مشاعرك
بس الرب يعرف حجم الألم اللي سببوه إلنا "اخوتنا" في الوطن
استخدمي هذه الطاقة في مكانها الصحيح
ربنا يحميكم

منورة الموضوع
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

Desert Rose قال:


> حمل السلاح للدفاع عن النفس بشكل شخصي....نعم اؤيد ....إنما حمل السلاح تحت سقف الدولة هيبقا ازاي؟ الدولة مش هتسمح للمسيحيين بشكل عام بحمل السلاح...لكن ممكن حمله بشكل شخصي ....انا معرفش إجراءات ترخيص السلاح في مصر سهله ولا صعبة بصراحة



انت بتتكلمي بثقافة أمريكية
حمل السلاح في مناطقنا واعتقد في مصر
يحتاج إلى موافقات أمنية
وليس كل شخص يمكن أن يحمل السلاح
ففي حال حصل الأقباط فعلاً على موافقات أمنية
ساعتها بتكون الدولة وافقت فعلاً على تسليح الأقباط

أما التسليح بدون تراخيص أو موافقة الدولة
فأنا شخصياً لا أفضله واعتقد أن مردوده السلبي سيكون أكبر بكثير
أفضل أن يكون التسليح ـ إذا حدث ـ
تحت إشراف وبإدارة الدولة نفسها

أما إذا لم توافق الدولة فكما اقترحت من قبل
ممكن التظاهر

شكراً لمرورك
منورة الموضوع
​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*وهذه الشركات الامنية موجودة هنا في العراق وفي العاصمة بغداد ايضا 

وكما تفضلت استاذ فؤاد هي مكملة وليست بديلة

وشكرا
*


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لو هاوافق علي حمل السلاح للمسيحيين :boxing:
> يبقي لازمن اوافق علي حمل السلاح للسلفيين :act19:
> مع ان ده مش عدل لان المسيحيين اكتر من السلفيين في العدد بكتير
> وكله برعاية الدولة
> ...



أهلين وسهلين يا ياسر منورنا 
عزيزي ممكن ترجع لإقتراحي في ردي على مشاركة استاذنا عبود

بحيث تكون هذه التشكيلات المسلحة رديفة للجيش والأمن
واي إعتداء عليها المفروض يكون إعتداء على الجيش والأمن نفسه

شكراً لمرورك عزيزي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> ورينى حادثة فيها اعتداء على مسلم عادى  ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا أقولك يا جرجس قبل ما أرد على مشاركة "فؤاد"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو داعش فجرت مسجد واحد يوم صلاة جمعة أو عيد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعرف أنهم أنتهوا ..بلا عودة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لأن اللي واقف وراهم من مصلحته أستمرارهم .. فبيضرب في منطقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تضمن له عدم الثورة عليهم أو السعي للأنتقام ( الحقيقي ) منهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> بس إذا بدك وجهة نظري
> ممكن مثلاً السماح بتأسيس شركات أمنية خاصة (Security)
> هذه الشركات ليس فيها إنتقاص من سيادة الدولة​


​ *[FONT=&quot]كما قلت لحضرتك التركيبة الشعبية والسُكانية في مصر تختلف عن غيرها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالفعل هناك شركات خاصة للأمن مُرخصة من الدولة ..لكن تسليحهم عليه قيود صارمة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسندوا إليها تأمين الجامعات المصرية الكبيرة وبعض ماتشات الكورة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن من المُخزي والعار على أسيادنا ( لو كانوا بيحسوا على دمهم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن نلجأ لشركات حراسة مُسلحة لتأمين رحلة مدرسية !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الشعب المصري اللي وقف ( أعزل ) أمام دبابات أسرائيل فى السويس وبورسعيد وطردوهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيامها مقلناش هجيب لكم أخويا الكبير " طرامب " يضربكم 
[/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ *[FONT=&quot]أو إلحقنا يا فخامة الرئيس طرامب .. :smil7: ( طرموا عليك يابعييد )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب مش محتاج يشيل سلاح ... محتاج رئيس .. بس مايكونش (خ) :closedeye
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأختصار أن " إدارة الدولة " تتمتع بفشل غير مسبوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزير داخلية باقِ فى منصبه بعد أكثر من سبع عمليات إرهابية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزير داخلية لسة قاعد ع الكرسي ورجالته بتتقتل فى الكماين كل يوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل مرة نفس المقالب السخيفة ونفس الضيوف ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة  زي برنامج  " رامز جلال " ..!! [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]كما قلت لحضرتك التركيبة الشعبية والسُكانية في مصر تختلف عن غيرها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالفعل هناك شركات خاصة للأمن مُرخصة من الدولة ..لكن تسليحهم عليه قيود صارمة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسندوا إليها تأمين الجامعات المصرية الكبيرة وبعض ماتشات الكورة[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن من المُخزي والعار على أسيادنا ( لو كانوا بيحسوا على دمهم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن نلجأ لشركات حراسة مُسلحة لتأمين رحلة مدرسية !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



يا سيدي ربنا يحمي مصر
وتعدي هاي الفترة الصعبة على خير

بس ملاحظة ما كان يمكن أن يمر بسلام ايام زمان
ما عاد مقبولاً اليوم

يعني الوضع الحالي وبهذا الشكل هو ضد الدولة وليس في صالحها

ربنا يدبر إللي فيه الخير
ويعطي القيادة الحكمة لإدارة البلاد صح
​


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2017)

برأيي ان حمل السلاح لوحده ليس فيه شئ، لكن إستخدام السلاح وتحت اي ارضية واي قانون هو السؤال.
إذا كان للدفاع عن النفس في ضل غياب الأمن في الدولة فلا أعتقد انه ممكن تطبيقة عملياً خارج الأوضاع التي نراها في العراق وسوريا. لو نضظراً جدلاً لما يحدث في مصر، فهي دولة فيها قانون وسيادة و ما يحدث فيها من جرائم هو حاله حال البلدان الأوربية. فلا أرى انه من المقبول ان يكون تسليح لمليشيات خارج سلطة الدولة المصرية، لان عواقبها ستكون سيئة وستؤدي الى مصادمات ونتائج سيئة الكل بغنى عنها.

أبقى أؤمن ان الصلاة والمحبة المسيحية هو السلاح الأقوى. ليس بالضرورة انه يلغى رغبة الدفاع عن النفس لكن أومن إن عمل الله أقوى من عمل الإنسان.


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا أقولك يا جرجس قبل ما أرد على مشاركة "فؤاد"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو داعش فجرت مسجد واحد يوم صلاة جمعة أو عيد*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أعرف أنهم أنتهوا ..بلا عودة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لأن اللي واقف وراهم من مصلحته أستمرارهم .. فبيضرب في منطقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تضمن له عدم الثورة عليهم أو السعي للأنتقام ( الحقيقي ) منهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


او كمان مينفعش يضرب مسلم موحد باللة ويقول الشهادة
زيى الازهر كدة مبيقول
مقدرش اكفر حد بيقول لا اللة الا الللة محمد رسول اللة حتى لو كانو ا دواعش[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> استاذنا ياسر
> مجرد تساؤل
> شوفت اعتداء على مسلمين مدنين؟؟؟
> سيبك من الشرطة والجيش
> ...


صديقي وعم الكل جرجس
داعش مخلتش لحد لا مسلم ولا مسيحي
بس يظهر داعش سياستها بتختلف من دولة للتانية حسب الاجندة اللي جاية من بره

انت بس دور في قوقل علي "داعش تفجير مسجد"
لو مطلعش يبقي بحق اقباط :spor2:​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

> *[FONT=&quot]وزير داخلية باقِ فى منصبه بعد أكثر من سبع عمليات إرهابية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وزير داخلية لسة قاعد ع الكرسي ورجالته بتتقتل فى الكماين كل يوم*​​





> [/FONT]


لسة بقولهم فى البيت الكلام دة
هو الرئيس دة اهبل عشان يفضل وزير داخلية لحد دلوقت
طيب يا اخى شيلة حتى منظر كدة
دة الى فاشل بقى هيقول كلة  بطيخ ولاهيفرق معاة يغير من فشلة حاجة[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> صديقي وعم الكل جرجس
> داعش مخلتش لحد لا مسلم ولا مسيحي
> بس يظهر داعش سياستها بتختلف من دولة للتانية حسب الاجندة اللي جاية من بره
> 
> ...


هههه انت عاوز تقولى ان داعش بتعامل المسلمين زيى المسيحين
وحياتك مهزعل منهم لو بيعاملونا زيى بعض


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> او كمان مينفعش يضرب مسلم موحد باللة ويقول الشهادة
> زيى الازهر كدة مبيقول
> مقدرش اكفر حد بيقول لا اللة الا الللة محمد رسول اللة حتى لو كانو ا دواعش


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهم قتلوا العساكر وفي رمضان وهما صايمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت ناسي قضية عادل حبارة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]28 مجند مسلم صايم تم دبحهم ساعة أدان المغرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن يومها وأحنا بناكل فيها .. الشمول بتاعنا مش عارف يلمهم [/FONT]*​ 


ياسر رشدى قال:


> انت بس دور في قوقل علي "داعش تفجير مسجد"
> لو مطلعش يبقي بحق اقباط :spor2:​


 *[FONT=&quot]تفجير مسجد ( سُني ) وألا ( شيعي ) يا يسووووور ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنتكلم عن "ماسر" مش دول تانية ماتنساش[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تفجير مسجد ( سُني ) وألا ( شيعي ) يا يسووووور
> *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بنتكلم عن "ماسر" مش دول تانية ماتنساش*​​[/FONT]


جرجس ما حددش .. لكن طبقا لتصريح دار الافتاء المصرية
فان داعش قامت بتفجير 50 مسجدا في عدة بلدان اكثرها سني

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/3...سجدًا-بسوريا-والعراق-وليبيا-والسعودية/2209140​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> جرجس ما حددش .. لكن طبقا لتصريح دار الافتاء المصرية
> فان داعش قامت بتفجير 50 مسجدا في عدة بلدان اكثرها سني
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/3...سجدًا-بسوريا-والعراق-وليبيا-والسعودية/2209140​


دول بس بيحاولوا بتوع الافتاء دول انهم يجملوا الامر
ويقوولوا ان بيحصل معانا زيكم 
مع انهم مش حصلهم حاجة ابدا وقاعدين مررحيين خالص ولا عليهم تهديد ولا اى حاجة


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> انت بتتكلمي بثقافة أمريكية
> حمل السلاح في مناطقنا واعتقد في مصر
> يحتاج إلى موافقات أمنية
> وليس كل شخص يمكن أن يحمل السلاح
> ...



ما علشان كده انت قولت معرفش تراخيص الأسلحة في مصر موضوع سهل ولا صعب .....بالنسبة للتسليح تحت سقف الدولة ده مش هيحصل في مصر لان الدولة المصرية لازالت قائمة وليها مؤسسات....ده بغض النظر عن انها دولة مش شايفة شغلها لكنها لازالت قائمة يعني مش هينفع تسلح مليشيات تانيه تبقا موازية للدولة...ده غير أصلا ان الدولة عايزة الوضع يفضّل كده...صحيح ممكن مش بكم العلميات اللي ورا بعضها ديه...بس علي الأقل لازم يكون فيه عمليات ضد الأقباط من وقت لآخر .....ده طبعا لأسباب سياسية 
علشان كده انا قولت ان التسليح يبقا شخصي....لكن في نفس الوقت انت بتقول ان ده صعب اوي في الدول العربية....وبردو موضوع تسليح مليشيات ده مش هيحصل في مصر من الدولة الموضوع معقد.


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> صديقي وعم الكل جرجس
> داعش مخلتش لحد لا مسلم ولا مسيحي
> بس يظهر داعش سياستها بتختلف من دولة للتانية حسب الاجندة اللي جاية من بره
> 
> ...



كل ما اروح موضوع ولا تحصل مصيبة الاقيك بتقول نفس الكلمتين....مزهقتش؟ 
عارف حالكو ده بعد كل حادثة ارهابية بيفكرني بآيه؟ بفيلم مصري قديم مش عارفه اسمه بس كان فيه واحد عيان وتعبان نفسيا انه قصير...راح الدكتور قاله روح أقف قدام المراية وقول انا مش قصير أوزعه انا طويل واهبل...وده حالكو بالظبط بعد كل مصيبة...كل واحد بيوقف قدام مرايته ويدخل علي كل مواقع الانترنت ويقول مؤامرة خارجية مؤامرة خارجية داعش صناعة أمريكية ...أمريكا وإسرائيل :smil7: طبعا السبب للحالة النفسية ديه معروف ياعيني من الصدمات بتحاولو تقنعو نفسكو ان كل ده لا يمثلكو إنما ناس بتتآمر عليكو من كتر العلم والتقدم اللي بيخر منكو 
طيب...أمريكا عندها مشاكل مع الصين وكوريا الشمالية...وعمليا الصين بسبب قوة اقتصادها فهي بتشكل تهديد اكبر علي أمريكا اكتر من الناس اللي قاعدين يتفرجو علي مسلسلات رمضان....الصين فيها ديانات كتير....ليه أمريكا مخلقتش في الصين تنظيمات مثلا بوذية ولا كنفوشيسية في الصين تعمل نفس اللي بتعمله داعش في المنطقة العربية؟ لان ببساطة مش هتلاقي الارضية اللي تكون عليها تنظيمات ارهابية زي ديه في الصين....لكن سبحان الله يا اخي ربنا سهلهالهم في المنطقة العربية ولقت ناس مؤمنة بالإجرام ده أصلا وهما كتير جدا بالمناسبة....وهوب طلعت داعش وكل التنظيمات الإرهابية....يعني لو مكونتوش انتو  ارهابيين من الأساس مكانش هيبقا فيه داعش ولا ماعش :99:


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> هههه انت عاوز تقولى ان داعش بتعامل المسلمين زيى المسيحين
> وحياتك مهزعل منهم لو بيعاملونا زيى بعض



ايوه طبعا يا جرجس فى عيد المولد النبوى  قتلوا المسحيين صح وعيد القيامه قتلوا المسحيين وبداية رمضان قتلوا المسحيين برضه وعلى العيد هننتظر حاجه طبعا 
شوفت بقى بيعملونا زى بعض ازاى فى كل الاعياد بنتقتل


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> صديقي وعم الكل جرجس
> داعش مخلتش لحد لا مسلم ولا مسيحي
> بس يظهر داعش سياستها بتختلف من دولة للتانية حسب الاجندة اللي جاية من بره
> 
> ...



*خطأ

في العراق :

محافظة الانبار - سنية
محافظة صلاح الدين - سنية
محافظة الموصل (نينوى) - سنية

من يبايعهم من السنة يصبح معهم - ومن لا يبايعهم يتركونه لحاله

داعش في العراق تقتل بالدرجة الاولى المسيحيين - ثم الايزيدين- ومن ثم المسلمين الشيعة لانهم يعتبرونهم (روافض)
*


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

My Rock قال:


> برأيي ان حمل السلاح لوحده ليس فيه شئ، لكن إستخدام السلاح وتحت اي ارضية واي قانون هو السؤال.
> إذا كان للدفاع عن النفس في ضل غياب الأمن في الدولة فلا أعتقد انه ممكن تطبيقة عملياً خارج الأوضاع التي نراها في العراق وسوريا. لو نضظراً جدلاً لما يحدث في مصر، فهي دولة فيها قانون وسيادة
> 
> *هذا هو كلام الاعلام المصري فقط
> ...



*وشكرا جزيلا
دمت بخير
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهم قتلوا العساكر وفي رمضان وهما صايمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت ناسي قضية عادل حبارة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]28 مجند مسلم صايم تم دبحهم ساعة أدان المغرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن يومها وأحنا بناكل فيها .. الشمول بتاعنا مش عارف يلمهم
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*عل الأقل ساعتها مسكوا الفاعل 

إنما دلوقتى ساب الفاعل و راح يضرب فى الصحرا​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2017)

Desert Rose قال:


> كل ما اروح موضوع ولا تحصل مصيبة الاقيك بتقول نفس الكلمتين....مزهقتش؟
> عارف حالكو ده بعد كل حادثة ارهابية بيفكرني بآيه؟ بفيلم مصري قديم مش عارفه اسمه بس كان فيه واحد عيان وتعبان نفسيا انه قصير...راح الدكتور قاله روح أقف قدام المراية وقول انا مش قصير أوزعه انا طويل واهبل...وده حالكو بالظبط بعد كل مصيبة...كل واحد بيوقف قدام مرايته ويدخل علي كل مواقع الانترنت ويقول مؤامرة خارجية مؤامرة خارجية داعش صناعة أمريكية ...أمريكا وإسرائيل :smil7: طبعا السبب للحالة النفسية ديه معروف ياعيني من الصدمات بتحاولو تقنعو نفسكو ان كل ده لا يمثلكو إنما ناس بتتآمر عليكو من كتر العلم والتقدم اللي بيخر منكو
> طيب...أمريكا عندها مشاكل مع الصين وكوريا الشمالية...وعمليا الصين بسبب قوة اقتصادها فهي بتشكل تهديد اكبر علي أمريكا اكتر من الناس اللي قاعدين يتفرجو علي مسلسلات رمضان....الصين فيها ديانات كتير....ليه أمريكا مخلقتش في الصين تنظيمات مثلا بوذية ولا كنفوشيسية في الصين تعمل نفس اللي بتعمله داعش في المنطقة العربية؟ لان ببساطة مش هتلاقي الارضية اللي تكون عليها تنظيمات ارهابية زي ديه في الصين....لكن سبحان الله يا اخي ربنا سهلهالهم في المنطقة العربية ولقت ناس مؤمنة بالإجرام ده أصلا وهما كتير جدا بالمناسبة....وهوب طلعت داعش وكل التنظيمات الإرهابية....يعني لو مكونتوش انتو  ارهابيين من الأساس مكانش هيبقا فيه داعش ولا ماعش :99:


احنا ارهابيين من الاثاث .. ربنا يسامحك :t7:
هو انت خلصتي علي عبووووود هتنداري عليا انا :t9:

بصي انا مش قدك :smi420: انت عايزه الناس تشيل سلاح وكده :spor24: واحنا ناس غلابة ومالناش في الكلاشينكوف .. 
مش فاهم هي استراليا بتغير الناس كده :w00t: ​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

بصراحة انا ضدد فكرة حمل السلاح على الاقل حاليا 
لان اللى حصل سواء فى سوريا او العراق كان يستدعى فعلا حمل سلاح ان الدولة فى وضع انهيار مؤسسات الدولة بكل جهاتها الرسمية منهارة الجيش والشرطة . ..وتنظيم جماعات مسلحة للدفاع عن الكنائس والافراد كانت مساعدة للدولة لان الوضع كان مخزى ويستدعى التعاون من كل افراد الشعب

الدولة المصرية قائمة وفى وضع نشكر الله احسن بكتير من دول الجوار بعتقد مهما كان الامر عندنا فى غاية السوء لكن فنحن افضل بكثير من وضع ليبيا مثلا او العراق او سوريا  لدينا جهاز امنى متماسك وجيش قوى يعد من اقوى الجيوش 
تصريح بحمل السلاح للاقباط والدفاع عن انفسهم وعن ممتلكاتهم  هيكون بمثابة اقرار رسمى بانهيار الدولة المصرية بكل مؤسستها سواء جيش او شرطة ....

مفترض امن الافراد وحمايتهم  دور مهم للجهات الامنية فى كل دولة  نفترض انه فى تآمر  وتخاذل فى الجهات الامنية وبعتقد مش بعيد انه يكون حاصل بالفعل  تصريح  حمل السلاح هيوسع بؤرة الفساد والعنف هيتضاعف 

الحقيقة دى وجهة نظرى مش معنى انه احنا بنتعامل مع وحش كاسر اتحول انا كمان لوحش مثله  .. تذكروا اباءنا الرسل فى الايام الاولى للمسيحية كان الاضطهاد اكبر بكثير من الوقت الحالى ومسمعناش ابدا انهم اتسلحوا ولا فى قديس حمل سلاح يدافع عن نفسه  امام طغيان حكام وثنيين واضطهاد للمسيحية والمسحيين!!

ويعدين انتم بتشوفوا الارهاب اد ايه هما مسلحين على اعلى مستوى والمسيحى الغلبان هيتسلح هيشيل سلاح مسدس مثلا ولا انتم متخيلين كل مسيحى هيشتريله دبابه وكلاشينكوف يعنى التسليح اللى بتتكلمه عليه عمره ما هيفيد والخسارة موجودة موجوده
تخيلوا معايا تم التصريح من قبل الدولة لحمل السلاح لكل قبطى للدفاع عن نفسه وارضه واهل بيته  وحصل اللى حصل لاتوبيس المنيا  ملثمين واسلحة آليه وعربية دفع رباعى!
الوضع هيكون ايه  عدد القتلة هيقل كام فرد ؟ هيتصاب واحد ولا اثنين او يمكن يموت ارهابى منهم ؟ هو ده الانجاز  ؟!
صدقونى كتب علينا الاستشهاد هى دى مسحيتنا وكنيستنا كنيسة شهدا مهما حصل هيكون فى استشهاد وهيكون فى ابرياء بيروحوا من اجل المسيح وبيتحاربوا لمجرد انهم اولاد المسيح


----------



## انت مهم (29 مايو 2017)

انا بصراحه ضد حمل السلاح لان سلاحنا هو فقط الرب يسوع وهو المحامي عنا بكل الظروف...
وان حدثت بعض الأمور فهذا بسماح من الرب لان نؤمن ان كل شي بيده هو صاحب السلطان له المجد..
وشكرا لطرح السؤال


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> بصراحة انا ضدد فكرة حمل السلاح على الاقل حاليا
> 
> *مع الاسف يا مدام
> 
> ...




وشكرا جزيلا 

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم ويتنصركم على الاعداء


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

انت مهم قال:


> انا بصراحه ضد حمل السلاح لان سلاحنا هو فقط الرب يسوع وهو المحامي عنا بكل الظروف...
> وان حدثت بعض الأمور فهذا بسماح من الرب لان نؤمن ان كل شي بيده هو صاحب السلطان له المجد..
> وشكرا لطرح السؤال




*مع كامل احترامي لحضرتك ورأيك اختي الفاضلة

لكن عندي اعتراض واحد 

الرب ليس ارهابي حتى يسمح للارهابيين الدواعش بقتلنا
*


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

سؤال اخير يا مدام سول

الرجالة في عشيرتكي ( زوجكي واخوانكي وعمامكي واخوالكي ) لو كانوا في المنتدى غلى سبيل الفرض

كانوا تكلموا زييك كدة ؟ ... مجرد سؤال

مش فاهمة ايه لازمته اصلا السؤال ده حضرتك عاوز تلمح لايه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> سؤال اخير يا مدام سول
> 
> الرجالة في عشيرتكي ( زوجكي واخوانكي وعمامكي واخوالكي ) لو كانوا في المنتدى غلى سبيل الفرض
> 
> ...



*لانني دائما اتناقش مع نساء - فميصحش عليا ان اكون دائما 

جامد ( بمعنى قاسي ) وميصحش برضو احمّل المرأة اكثر من 

اللازم - لأن الكلام الذي اقوله يجب ان اقوله واتناقش به مع الرجال

هل توضحت الفكرة لديكي الان ؟

وشكرا
*


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

عندى داخل البيت اراء مختلفة حبيت اشاركم زى ما شاركتهم واتناقشت معاهم فى الموضوع 

البنت وعمرها 18 سنة بتقول انها مع تصريح لحمل السلاح ربما ده يكون وسيلة للدفاع عن النفس وبتفترض انه لو كانوا اخواتنا الشهداء فى اتوبيس المنيا معهم سلاح كان عدد القتلة اقل بكثير وكانوا قدروا يمسكوا واحد ولا اثنين من الارهابيين وعلى حد قولها على الاقل ميكونش دمنا رخيص كده يبقا له ثمن 
طيب يا بنتى احنا فى دولة  هتبقا سايبة كده : هى بتقول وفين الدولة دى بتعمل ايه الدولة شريطة سوده على التلفزيون ؟ ده حتى مسلسلات رمضان مهنش عليها يوقفوها 3 ايام الحداد 

الراى الاخر  واكثر عقلانية وعمره14 سنه بيقول تخيلى كده واحد طول الوقت مظلوم وبينضرب وبيتهان ومش واخد حقه وادتيله سلاح  رد فعله هيكون ازاى ؟؟؟ هتلاقيه اتحول لبلطجى وماشى يتعارك مع اى حد يعترضه سواء بقا يستحق الموت او ميستحقش
كمان هنتحول لعصور الجاهلية كل واحد ماشى ومعاه سيفه والقتل هيبقا مباح فى الشوارع والدنيا هتبقا زايطة وده على حد تعبيره


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> عندى داخل البيت اراء مختلفة حبيت اشاركم زى ما شاركتهم واتناقشت معاهم فى الموضوع
> 
> *ممتاز جدا *
> 
> ...




وشكرا لكم

ربي يحفظكم وينصركم على اعداءكم


----------



## fouad78 (29 مايو 2017)

My Rock قال:


> برأيي ان حمل السلاح لوحده ليس فيه شئ، لكن إستخدام السلاح وتحت اي ارضية واي قانون هو السؤال.
> إذا كان للدفاع عن النفس في ضل غياب الأمن في الدولة فلا أعتقد انه ممكن تطبيقة عملياً خارج الأوضاع التي نراها في العراق وسوريا. لو نضظراً جدلاً لما يحدث في مصر، فهي دولة فيها قانون وسيادة و ما يحدث فيها من جرائم هو حاله حال البلدان الأوربية. فلا أرى انه من المقبول ان يكون تسليح لمليشيات خارج سلطة الدولة المصرية، لان عواقبها ستكون سيئة وستؤدي الى مصادمات ونتائج سيئة الكل بغنى عنها.
> 
> أبقى أؤمن ان الصلاة والمحبة المسيحية هو السلاح الأقوى. ليس بالضرورة انه يلغى رغبة الدفاع عن النفس لكن أومن إن عمل الله أقوى من عمل الإنسان.



وصية ربنا إننا دائماً نصلي ونطلبه
ربنا يفرجها عن مصر وعن كل بلادنا

منور الموضوع يا زعيم
​


----------



## fouad78 (29 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> او كمان مينفعش يضرب مسلم موحد باللة ويقول الشهادة
> زيى الازهر كدة مبيقول
> مقدرش اكفر حد بيقول لا اللة الا الللة محمد رسول اللة حتى لو كانو ا دواعش



الأزهر لا يقدر أن يكفر الإرهابيين
لأنهم لم يخرجوا عن التعاليم الإسلامية
ولكن الإرهابيون قادرون على تكفير الأزهر وباقي المسلمين الذين يقفون ضدهم
خصوصاً الجنود

شاهد هذا الفيديو وهو ليس لأصحاب القلوب الضعيفة

من ناحية أخرى هناك قضايا أخرى مُختلف عليها
مثلاً
قتل المسلم الجهول الحال
أو قتل المسلم المستور الحال
أو حتى قاعدة من ليس معنا فهو ضدنا

بالنسبة للمسلم المجهول الحال
فعندما يُفجر إنتحاري نفسه لا يعلم إذا كان هناك مسلمين بين الضحايا
ومن هنا لا يُعتبر قتلهم حراماً

أما مستور الحال
فهو من يُضمر عكس ما يظهر

والقاعدة الأخيرة أظن واضحة
ولكن مثلما ذكرت هي أمور مختلف عليها

أما تكفير الإرهابيين للحكام والجيوش ومن يساندوهم فليس عليه إختلاف

حكم قتل المسلم الذي يقاتل في صفوف الكفار

ملاحظة أخيرة هناك فرق بين التجريم والتكفير
يعني من الممكن قتل المسلم الذي يخرج عن الجماعة
ولكن إذا كان يقاتل من أجل الإسلام فهو يُعتبر شهيداً
وقاتله المسلم يمكن أن يترحم عليه

تستطيع أن تقرأ كتاب "عندما انحدر الجمل من السقيفة"
لكاتبه نبيل فياض
يشرح فيه ما حدث في موقعة الجمل الشهيرة
​


----------



## fouad78 (29 مايو 2017)

انت مهم قال:


> انا بصراحه ضد حمل السلاح لان سلاحنا هو فقط الرب يسوع وهو المحامي عنا بكل الظروف...
> وان حدثت بعض الأمور فهذا بسماح من الرب لان نؤمن ان كل شي بيده هو صاحب السلطان له المجد..
> وشكرا لطرح السؤال



ملعون من اتكل على بشر
وإن كنت شخصياً لا أرى مشكلة في حمل السلاح
والإتكال على الرب

شكراً لمرورك عزيزي 
​


----------



## freeman001 (29 مايو 2017)

ا*ضح كدة ان دي قعدة مصاطب للفضفضة وبس لكن اتخاذ خطوة فعلية لوضح حد لهذة المجازر مش مهم ليكم علشان كدة حذفتم مشاركتي الاولي اما اقتراحكم بحمل السلاح والدفاع عن انفسنا دة كلام للتفريغ عن غضبكم فقط .. اذا اردتم اتخاذ رد فعل حقيقي ومؤثر ادعوا الي اضراب عااااااااااااااام والامتناع عن الذهاب للعمل لجميع المسيحيين بمصر بمختلف طوائفها الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتسانت لمدة اسبوع واااااااااااااااااااحد كبداية للتعبير عن قوتنا من الناحية الاقتصادية وسيتسبب بشلل تام في اقتصاد البلد حيث انه من المعروف المسيحيين هم اساس الاقتصاد بينما الاخرون لا يعملون سواء في رمضان او غيرة وصدقوني الموضوع دة *هيجيب نتيجة افضل من الدعوة الي حمل السلاح فكروا واعقلوها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> ا*ضح كدة ان دي قعدة مصاطب للفضفضة وبس
> اذا اردتم اتخاذ رد فعل حقيقي ومؤثر ادعوا الي اضراب عااااااااااااااام والامتناع عن الذهاب للعمل لجميع المسيحيين بمصر بمختلف طوائفها الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتسانت لمدة اسبوع واااااااااااااااااااحد كبداية للتعبير عن قوتنا من الناحية الاقتصادية وسيتسبب بشلل تام في اقتصاد البلد حيث انه من المعروف المسيحيين هم اساس الاقتصاد بينما الاخرون لا يعملون *


 *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد أن حضرتك تقصد ( عصيان ) مدني *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الإضراب بيكون محدود لعمال تابعين لمؤسسة معينة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تتوقع أن هذه الدعوة من منتدى يرتاده عشرة أعضاء لها تأثير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك عامل 12 مشاركة في 3 سنوات وداخل توصف مواضيع الأعضاء بأنها قعدة مصطبة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب شاركنا وتفاعل معنا الأول وبعدين أعترض ... وألا أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للأقتصاد وأساسه  ... هل تعتقد أن رجلاً مثل " ساويرس " مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقدر يقفل شركاته لمدة أسبوع واحد تعبيراً عن غضبه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقدر حضرتك تاخد رأيه على "تويتر" وقلنا هيقولك أية  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> ا*ضح كدة ان دي قعدة مصاطب للفضفضة وبس لكن اتخاذ خطوة فعلية لوضح حد لهذة المجازر مش مهم ليكم علشان كدة حذفتم مشاركتي الاولي اما اقتراحكم بحمل السلاح والدفاع عن انفسنا دة كلام للتفريغ عن غضبكم فقط .. اذا اردتم اتخاذ رد فعل حقيقي ومؤثر ادعوا الي اضراب عااااااااااااااام والامتناع عن الذهاب للعمل لجميع المسيحيين بمصر بمختلف طوائفها الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتسانت لمدة اسبوع واااااااااااااااااااحد كبداية للتعبير عن قوتنا من الناحية الاقتصادية وسيتسبب بشلل تام في اقتصاد البلد حيث انه من المعروف المسيحيين هم اساس الاقتصاد بينما الاخرون لا يعملون سواء في رمضان او غيرة وصدقوني الموضوع دة *هيجيب نتيجة افضل من الدعوة الي حمل السلاح فكروا واعقلوها



اضراب عام ؟!
هو حضرتك شايف ان بلادنا تتحمل اضراب  ولا اعتصام او حتى مظاهرات فى الشوارع حاليا؟
اللى عاوز ينهى على البلد دى هو اللى بيفكر فى كده ويدعو لاضراب ووقف حال المصانع والمصالح الحكومية والمؤسسات احنا مصدقنا الدنيا ابتدت تتظبط نوعا ما 
احنا بنتكلم مع بعض ونتناقش مش علشان نخرب البلد ونوقف حالها احنا عاوزين بلادنا وبنخاف عليها اكتر من اى حد لاننا ملناش وطن تانى ومعتقدش فى واحد قبطى هيقدر يساهم فى خراب البلد مهما كان هدفه 
مشاركة حضرتك اتحذفت لانها بالتاكيد تحريض على الاضراب وده امر خطر وغير مطلوب فى الوقت الحالى البلد مش ناقصة


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2017)

نفكر فى ايه حضرتك احنا قوتنا فى الاقتصاد نشكر ربنا لا 
عندنا أطفال شوارع ولا شحاتين واغلبنا مرتاحين جدا ماديا
يبقى نقضى على أكل عيشنا ونوقفه بأيدينا 
فى عندنا مسيحيين فاتحين مطاعم من ورا الستار
علشان مش بياكلوا حاجه بأسم الصليب


----------



## freeman001 (30 مايو 2017)

*
 انتم شايفين ان حال البلد ابتدي يتصلح ؟ تبقوا موهومين الحال من سئ الي اسوأ الاقتصاد منهار تماما والدليل انهم عاوزين يطبعوا عملة جديدة ودي اخر مراحل الانهيار واقرب مثال علي ذلك السودان .*
 الاضراب العام حق مشروع للشعب وليس لفئة معينة ومثال لذلك اضراب الشعب الهندي ايام الماهتما غاندي والاحتلال الانجليزي للهند ونجح الاضراب وقدروا يفرضوا ارادتهم علي الامبراطورية البريطانية بدون حمل السلااااااااااااح . انصحكم بقراءة التاريخ جيدا


----------



## fouad78 (30 مايو 2017)

الموضوع مفتوح لمشاركة الجميع
المسيحي بإعتبار أنه مسيحي
والمصري بإعتبار أنه مصري

من حق فري مان أن يقترح ما يراه مناسباً
ومن حق عبود أن يعارضه
المشكلة ليست في المخالفة في الآراء
بل في طريقة تعاملنا معها

أنا قلت في البداية
"جميع الآراء تُحترم"
وأتوقع من الجميع إحترام طلبي هذا
مع خالص محبتي للجميع
​


----------



## fouad78 (30 مايو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> ا*ضح كدة ان دي قعدة مصاطب للفضفضة وبس لكن اتخاذ خطوة فعلية لوضح حد لهذة المجازر مش مهم ليكم علشان كدة حذفتم مشاركتي الاولي اما اقتراحكم بحمل السلاح والدفاع عن انفسنا دة كلام للتفريغ عن غضبكم فقط .. اذا اردتم اتخاذ رد فعل حقيقي ومؤثر ادعوا الي اضراب عااااااااااااااام والامتناع عن الذهاب للعمل لجميع المسيحيين بمصر بمختلف طوائفها الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتسانت لمدة اسبوع واااااااااااااااااااحد كبداية للتعبير عن قوتنا من الناحية الاقتصادية وسيتسبب بشلل تام في اقتصاد البلد حيث انه من المعروف المسيحيين هم اساس الاقتصاد بينما الاخرون لا يعملون سواء في رمضان او غيرة وصدقوني الموضوع دة *هيجيب نتيجة افضل من الدعوة الي حمل السلاح فكروا واعقلوها



مرحباً عزيزي
خايف إنك أنت نفسك عم تفضفض هون وبس 
جميل إنك ضد السلاح
بس أنا شايف بالإستطلاع اخترت حمل السلاح
يمكن بالخطأ 

أنا ليس بيدي إلا أن أقول ربنا يوفق مصر ويحميها
ويعطيكم جميعأً الحكمة لفعل ما هو صالح لها
شكراً لمرورك
​


----------



## freeman001 (31 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> اضراب عام ؟!
> هو حضرتك شايف ان بلادنا تتحمل اضراب  ولا اعتصام او حتى مظاهرات فى الشوارع حاليا؟
> اللى عاوز ينهى على البلد دى هو اللى بيفكر فى كده ويدعو لاضراب ووقف حال المصانع والمصالح الحكومية والمؤسسات احنا مصدقنا الدنيا ابتدت تتظبط نوعا ما
> احنا بنتكلم مع بعض ونتناقش مش علشان نخرب البلد ونوقف حالها احنا عاوزين بلادنا وبنخاف عليها اكتر من اى حد لاننا ملناش وطن تانى ومعتقدش فى واحد قبطى هيقدر يساهم فى خراب البلد مهما كان هدفه
> مشاركة حضرتك اتحذفت لانها بالتاكيد تحريض على الاضراب وده امر خطر وغير مطلوب فى الوقت الحالى البلد مش ناقصة



التحريض علي الاضراب امر خطير والتحريض علي  حمل السلاح امر مش خطير؟؟؟!!!


----------



## freeman001 (31 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> نفكر فى ايه حضرتك احنا قوتنا فى الاقتصاد نشكر ربنا لا
> عندنا أطفال شوارع ولا شحاتين واغلبنا مرتاحين جدا ماديا
> يبقى نقضى على أكل عيشنا ونوقفه بأيدينا
> فى عندنا مسيحيين فاتحين مطاعم من ورا الستار
> علشان مش بياكلوا حاجه بأسم الصليب



حضرتك بتدوري علي اطفال الشوارع !!! طيب دوري الاول علي اطفالنا اللي بيتيتموا ويتقتلوا ويتمثل بجثثهم هم واهاليانا في المجزرة البشرية الاخيرة ولا لحقتي تنسي ؟!!!!!!!!!!وبعدين اطفال الشوارع ليهم اهل هم اللي عاملين فيهم كدة يخلفوا ويرموا في الشارع مادام فية واحد يوم القيامة هيباهي بيهم الامم الاخري


----------



## freeman001 (31 مايو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> مرحباً عزيزي
> خايف إنك أنت نفسك عم تفضفض هون وبس
> جميل إنك ضد السلاح
> بس أنا شايف بالإستطلاع اخترت حمل السلاح
> ...





عزيزي ا/ فؤاد 
شكرا لتعقيبك علي مشاركاتي بس احب اوضح كام نقطة 
اولا : انا شاركت في الموضوع دة لما حسيت انا الناس ابتدت تصحي وعاوزة تعمل حاجة بدليل اقتراحي مجرد فضفضة وبس زي ما قلت 
ثانيا : اختياري في الاستطلاع لم يكن بالخطأ لكن اوضحت ايضا ان تنفيذة مستحيل بدليل عبارة " الذئب عمرة ما هيسمح للحمل بجمل السلاح للدفاع عن نفسة "  واقترحت حل اخر سلمي وقابل للتنفيذ زي ما انت اقترحت حل ثالث والا وهو " عليكم إذاً بالمظاهرات السلمية"علي الرغم من تحفظي علي هذا الاقتراح ولعلك لا تنسي "مجزرة ماسيبرو " لذلك اري ان اقتراحي افضل من جميع النواحي 
ثالثا : انت زعلت لما قلت انها " قعدة مصاطب" !!!!ماشي انتم عملتم مشاركات حول هذا الموضوع واستفتاء وجاءت النتيجة بان الاغلبية مؤيدة لذلك ماذا فعلتم بعد ذلك ؟ عملتم دعوة عامة لنشر الفكرة ؟ بالطبع لا سكتكم علي كدة. امال كان لازمتة اية الموضوع والاستفتاء ؟؟؟!!!!! يبقي انا كلامي صح " قعدة مصاطب" للفضفضة فقط . اتمني مكونشي طولت عليك وما تزعلشي من ردودي وشكر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> ماذا فعلتم بعد ذلك ؟ عملتم دعوة عامة لنشر الفكرة ؟



*طيب ما تعمل انت دعوة عامة لنشر فكرتك​*


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2017)

الموضوع كان نقاش عام وكل واحد بيحلل الاحداث من وجهة نظره ليه اتحول لشخصنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت نخلينا فى الهم اللى احنا فيه ومش وقته خالص الخلافات دى اتمنى !


----------



## freeman001 (31 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب ما تعمل انت دعوة عامة لنشر فكرتك​*



ما انا عملت كدة ممكن ترجعي صفحتين لورا؟


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2017)

الرجاء من الجميع عدم شخصنة الردود، لأنها تُمسح.

الحوار يتم بتوجيه الرد على المشاركة و الفكرة فيها و ليس على صاحبها. 
هكذا يكون الحوار البناء.​


----------



## freeman001 (1 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب ما تعمل انت دعوة عامة لنشر فكرتك​*



الاخت ايريني
اول الغيث قطرة
احدي فروع شركة ماي واي نفذت الفكرةبالامس واعنلت الحداد علي ارواح شهدائنا وتوقف العمل اليوم بأكملة والخبر دة من مصدر مؤكد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يونيو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> عزيزي ا/ فؤاد
> شكرا لتعقيبك علي مشاركاتي بس احب اوضح كام نقطة
> اولا : انا شاركت في الموضوع دة لما حسيت انا الناس ابتدت تصحي وعاوزة تعمل حاجة بدليل اقتراحي مجرد فضفضة وبس زي ما قلت
> ثانيا : اختياري في الاستطلاع لم يكن بالخطأ لكن اوضحت ايضا ان تنفيذة مستحيل بدليل عبارة " الذئب عمرة ما هيسمح للحمل بجمل السلاح للدفاع عن نفسة "  واقترحت حل اخر سلمي وقابل للتنفيذ زي ما انت اقترحت حل ثالث والا وهو " عليكم إذاً بالمظاهرات السلمية"علي الرغم من تحفظي علي هذا الاقتراح ولعلك لا تنسي "مجزرة ماسيبرو " لذلك اري ان اقتراحي افضل من جميع النواحي
> ثالثا : انت زعلت لما قلت انها " قعدة مصاطب" !!!!ماشي انتم عملتم مشاركات حول هذا الموضوع واستفتاء وجاءت النتيجة بان الاغلبية مؤيدة لذلك ماذا فعلتم بعد ذلك ؟ عملتم دعوة عامة لنشر الفكرة ؟ بالطبع لا سكتكم علي كدة. امال كان لازمتة اية الموضوع والاستفتاء ؟؟؟!!!!! يبقي انا كلامي صح " قعدة مصاطب" للفضفضة فقط . اتمني مكونشي طولت عليك وما تزعلشي من ردودي وشكر


اسمحلي ياغالي :flowers: اقولك رايي
معظم المصريين اللي قالوا في الاستفتاء نشيل سلاح
قالوها من الغضب اللي جواهم مش اكتر 
قالوها وهما عارفين ان معظمنا احنا يا مصريين ناس طيبين وبننسي الاساءة بسرعة

اقتراحك بالاضراب غير مجدي لان النظام دموي ولن يتفاهم مع اي حركة احتاج سلمية لانها ربما تكون
مقدمة لحركة احتجاج اوسع ينضم لها مسلمين بكثرة

الاقتراح الوحيد المقبول اللي ممكن تعمله .. انك تدعي ربنا كالعادة .. ولو انت مظلوم وصادق ربنا ممكن يساعدك ويساعدنا كلنا

تحياتي ليك ياغالي :flowers:
واتمني مكنشي ضايقتك بكلامي :16_14_20:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> ما انا عملت كدة ممكن ترجعي صفحتين لورا؟



*إنت متخيل إن المنتدى ينفع تعمل من خلاله دعوة لأى حاجة ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معظم المصريين اللي قالوا في الاستفتاء نشيل سلاح
> قالوها من الغضب اللي جواهم مش اكتر ​


*
لا ما قولنهاش من الغضب 

قولناها لما حسينا إن السيسى غدر بينا 

قولناها لما حسينا إنه مقدمنا للدواعش فريسة 

قولناها لما حسينا بعدم الأمان 

قولناها لما إتأكدنا إننا مجرد إستثمار 

قولناها لما حسينا إننا بناخد على قفانا بالطول و بالعرض 

إنت ما تعرفش يعنى إيه إحساس إنك داخل تصلى فى بيت ربنا (الكنيسة) و بتقول فى سرك : سترك ياللى بتسترررررررررررررر
​*


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسمحلي ياغالي :flowers: اقولك رايي
> معظم المصريين اللي قالوا في الاستفتاء نشيل سلاح
> قالوها من الغضب اللي جواهم مش اكتر
> قالوها وهما عارفين ان معظمنا احنا يا مصريين ناس طيبين وبننسي الاساءة بسرعة
> ...



يا ريت يا ياسر تترك الاقباط يتكلمون عن أنفسهم....

متى سيتعلم شعبنا معرفة حدوده في الكلام؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسمحلي ياغالي :flowers: اقولك رايي
> معظم المصريين اللي قالوا في الاستفتاء نشيل سلاح
> قالوها من الغضب اللي جواهم مش اكتر
> قالوها وهما عارفين ان معظمنا احنا يا مصريين ناس طيبين وبننسي الاساءة بسرعة
> ...



لا مش مجرد غضب غلط جدا 
هو حضرتك هتفسر كلامنا على مزاجك


----------



## freeman001 (2 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت متخيل إن المنتدى ينفع تعمل من خلاله دعوة لأى حاجة ؟؟​*[/QUOT
> الاخت ايرني
> 
> واية المانع ؟؟؟ اكيد فية ناس كتيرة بتدخل علي الموقع وتطلع علي المواضيع بها ومش شرط تشارك وعلي فكرة زي ما قلتلك في المشاركة السابقة أول الغيث قطرة
> ...


----------



## freeman001 (2 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسمحلي ياغالي :flowers: اقولك رايي
> معظم المصريين اللي قالوا في الاستفتاء نشيل سلاح
> قالوها من الغضب اللي جواهم مش اكتر
> قالوها وهما عارفين ان معظمنا احنا يا مصريين ناس طيبين وبننسي الاساءة بسرعة
> ...



الاستاذ ياسر رشدي 

ااولا :انا لا اتضايق من الرد علي مشاركاتي مادام في حدود اللياقة  .
ثانيا : انا مش هأعلق علي ردك لأن ردود الاخوات ايريني وماريا وأمة كان ردهم كفاية بس احب ارد علي اخري جملة قلتها "مقدمة لحركة احتجاج اوسع ينضم لها مسلمين بكثرة
"لم اسمع من قبل ان الذئاب تتضامن مع الحملان للدفاع عن نفسها ضد الذئاب نفسها حتي ولو ذئب وااااااااااااااااااحد. واتمني مكنشي ضايقتك بكلامي يا غالي


----------



## Remark (2 يونيو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> الاستاذ ياسر رشدي
> 
> اولا : انا لا اتضايق من الرد علي مشاركاتي مادام في حدود اللياقة المهم ميكونشي ارهاب  :bomb: ...
> ثانيا : ...
> ...



:286:​


----------



## freeman001 (2 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسمحلي ياغالي :flowers: اقولك رايي
> معظم المصريين اللي قالوا في الاستفتاء نشيل سلاح
> قالوها من الغضب اللي جواهم مش اكتر
> قالوها وهما عارفين ان معظمنا احنا يا مصريين ناس طيبين وبننسي الاساءة بسرعة
> ...



سورينسيت  اعلق علي اقتراحك هو ممكن برضو جنب بقية الحلول 
مثلا يوم الاحد بعد القداس هنصلي لربنا وندعو لة بأن يبدد شملكم ويرمل نساؤكم وييتم اطفالكم وينصرنا علي القوم الكافرين
امامن حيث سخريتك اننا لو كنا مطلومين وصادقين فهذا اكيد ربنا يستجيب لصلواتنا بس مش بالدعاء علي الاخرين واحب اذكرك بحادثة في التاريخ القريب معجزة نقل جبل المقطم عندما اشتد اضطهاد المسيحين في مصر من قبل اجدادك في زمن الخلبفة المعز لدين اللة الفاطمي الذي من قوة تأثير المعجزة امن بالسيد المسيح وهذة المعجزة موثقة قي المراجع القبطية والاجنبية ايضا واليك رابط لاحد المواقع http://newmiracles.org/post/معجزة-ن...ت-المعز-لدين-الله-الفاطمى-يعتنق-المسيحية.aspx


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> قالوها وهما عارفين ان معظمنا احنا يا مصريين ناس طيبين
> 
> ​




*شوف اخ ياسر

كلامك هذا اما هو صحيح او غير صحيح 

فاذا كان كلامك صحيح (بأنكم ناس طيبين ) :

فيكون من واجبكم اجتثاث واقتلاع جذور الارهاب الاسلامي في مصر المتمثل بالقاعدة وداعش وغيرها
وأن تنظرون الى الاقباط المسيحيين المصريين بأنه متساوون معكم في كل شئ في الواجبات وايضا في الحقوق



اما اذا كان كلامك مجرد كلام انشائي غير صحيح :

فيكون من حق الاقباط حمل السلاح للدفاع عن نفسهم ضد الارهاب 
*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت متخيل إن المنتدى ينفع تعمل من خلاله دعوة لأى حاجة ؟؟​*[/QUOT
> الاخت ايرني
> 
> واية المانع ؟؟؟ اكيد فية ناس كتيرة بتدخل علي الموقع وتطلع علي المواضيع بها ومش شرط تشارك وعلي فكرة زي ما قلتلك في المشاركة السابقة أول الغيث قطرة
> ...



المانع أن المنتدى مسيحي ولا علاقة له بالسياسة، وهدفه الرئيسي. توصيل بشرى الخلاص. إقرأ هنـــــا.

عندك الفيس بوك وغيره ممكن تستعمله لنشر أي دعوى سياسية، *أما المنتدى فلا*.

أي موضوع مخالف القوانين يحذف، و العضو يوجه له مخالفة.


----------



## freeman001 (2 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> المانع أن المنتدى مسيحي ولا علاقة له بالسياسة، وهدفه الرئيسي. توصيل بشرى الخلاص. إقرأ هنـــــا.
> 
> عندك الفيس بوك وغيره ممكن تستعمله لنشر أي دعوى سياسية، *أما المنتدى فلا*.
> 
> أي موضوع مخالف القوانين يحذف، و العضو يوجه له مخالفة.



امال الدعوة لحمل السلاح والدفاع عن انفسنا والاستفياء  علية دة اية ؟ دعوة لتوصيل بشري الخلاص!!!!


----------



## freeman001 (2 يونيو 2017)

Remark قال:


> :286:​



شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## freeman001 (2 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *شوف اخ ياسر
> 
> كلامك هذا اما هو صحيح او غير صحيح
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> امال الدعوة لحمل السلاح والدفاع عن انفسنا والاستفياء  علية دة اية ؟ دعوة لتوصيل بشري الخلاص!!!!



الفرق كبير بين مناقشة فكرة و الدعوة اليها.
 موضوع "هل يجوز للمسيحي حمل السلاح" موضوع نقاشي، طرحه عضو مبارك رزين لكي يبدي فيه الأعضاء آراءهم، و  ليس ليدعو الى حمل السلاح. إن كانت آراء البعض موافقة على حمل السلاح، فهي مجرد آراء شخصية و ليست دعوى. في اللحظة التي يتحول فيها الموضوع الى دعوى لحمل السلاح يُغلق في الحال.

  يا ريت يكون اعتراضك فيه شيء من الاحترام.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> يا ريت يا ياسر تترك الاقباط يتكلمون عن أنفسهم....
> 
> متى سيتعلم شعبنا معرفة حدوده في الكلام؟؟؟!!!!



*رأيى : سيبيه يتكلم 

عايزين نسمع إعتقاد المسلمين فى إحساسنا تجاه الحوادث المواجهة لينا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> الفرق كبير بين مناقشة فكرة و الدعوة اليها.
> موضوع "هل يجوز للمسيحي حمل السلاح" موضوع نقاشي، طرحه عضو مبارك رزين لكي يبدي فيه الأعضاء آراءهم، و  ليس ليدعو الى حمل السلاح. إن كانت آراء البعض موافقة على حمل السلاح، فهي مجرد آراء شخصية و ليست دعوى. في اللحظة التي يتحول فيها الموضوع الى دعوى لحمل السلاح يُغلق في الحال.



*هو دا قصدى بالظبط 

إن الموضوع نقاشى فقط 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *شوف اخ ياسر
> 
> كلامك هذا اما هو صحيح او غير صحيح
> 
> ...



*هم مش كلهم طيبين 

من دا على دا 

عارف الآية الل بتقول : لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: فِي وَسَطِكَ حَرَامٌ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ, فَلاَ تَتَمَكَّنُ لِلثُّبُوتِ أَمَامَ أَعْدَائِكَ حَتَّى تَنْزِعُوا الْحَرَامَ مِنْ وَسَطِكُمْ.

عارف قصتها ؟؟

أهى نفس الفكرة بالظبط 

فى وسطك مصيبة يا مصر، فَلاَ تَتَمَكَّنُ لِلثُّبُوتِ أَمَامَ أَعْدَائِكَ حَتَّى تَنْزِعُوا المصيبة مِنْ وَسَطِكُمْ.


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2017)

*إمبارح كنت فى زيارة لأبى و أمى 

و ناقشت معهم موضوع حمل السلاح أو حتى شركات حراسة مخصوصة للكنائس و الأديرة ورحلاتهم 

أبى رفض المبدأ من الأساااااااااس 

كانت مناقشة ما أقولكمش بأة 

حكاااااااااااااااااااية 

*​


----------



## Remark (3 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايزين نسمع إعتقاد ( الإخوان ) المسلمين فى إحساسنا تجاه الحوادث المواجهة لينا​*



:smi420:
*
هناك فرق بين "الإعـتـقـاد" والـتحّـدُثْ بـلـسـان الآخـريـن بـ"إسـتخـفـاف" !!

بـمـبـدأ : ( دَسْ "السُـمْ" فى "الـعَـسَـــلْ" )
*

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## Remark (3 يونيو 2017)

*دس "السـم" فى "الـعـســـل" !!*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسمحلي ياغالي :flowers: اقولك رايي
> معظم المصريين ( المسيحيين ) اللي قالوا في الاستفتاء نشيل سلاح
> قالوها من الغضب اللي جواهم مش اكتر
> قالوها وهما عارفين ان معظمنا احنا يا مصريين ( مسيحيين ) ناس طيبين وبننسي الاساءة بسرعة
> ...






​


----------



## freeman001 (3 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> الفرق كبير بين مناقشة فكرة و الدعوة اليها.
> موضوع "هل يجوز للمسيحي حمل السلاح" موضوع نقاشي، طرحه عضو مبارك رزين لكي يبدي فيه الأعضاء آراءهم، و  ليس ليدعو الى حمل السلاح. إن كانت آراء البعض موافقة على حمل السلاح، فهي مجرد آراء شخصية و ليست دعوى. في اللحظة التي يتحول فيها الموضوع الى دعوى لحمل السلاح يُغلق في الحال.
> 
> يا ريت يكون اعتراضك فيه شيء من الاحترام.


يبقي زي ما قلت في الاول " قعدة مصاطب" أو زي ما بيقولوا في بلاد الشام "
 طق حنك" وصدق سعد زغلول لما قال " مفيش فايدة"


----------



## freeman001 (3 يونيو 2017)

ارجو من الاعضاء عدم الرد علي تعليقي الاخير حيث انة الاخير علي هذا الموضوع وجميع الموضوعات علي هذا الموقع وشكرا


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هم مش كلهم طيبين
> 
> من دا على دا
> 
> ...




*وما هي  ( المصيبة ) الموجودة الان في وسط الشعب المصري التي لا تمكنكم من الثبات امام اعداءكم الارهابيين ؟*


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إمبارح كنت فى زيارة لأبى و أمى
> 
> و ناقشت معهم موضوع حمل السلاح أو حتى شركات حراسة مخصوصة للكنائس و الأديرة ورحلاتهم
> 
> ...




*معلش يا باشمهندسة 

يهمني جدا ان اعرف راي الرجالة الاقباط في المواضيع الحساسة زي الموضوع ده
*
*((أبى رفض المبدأ من الأساااااااااس))

ممكن اعرف ليه ؟
وما هو البديل اللي عنده ؟
*


----------



## fouad78 (3 يونيو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> امال الدعوة لحمل السلاح والدفاع عن انفسنا والاستفياء  علية دة اية ؟ دعوة لتوصيل بشري الخلاص!!!!



أخي لماذا تجرني إلى صراع لم أدعو له
الموضوع واضح وبسيط لا يحتاج إلى تحميله ما لا يحتمل
ينقسم إلى قسمين رئيسيين
هل المسيحي يمكن أن يحمل السلاح
وما هي الحلول البديلة المناسبة لنا كمسيحيين

وأريدك عزيزي أن تميز بين الكلام النظري والتطبيق العملي
حتى العلوم تُقسم إلى قسم نظري وقسم عملي
نحن هنا نُنَظر لا أكثر

إعتقدت أنني تضايقت من قولك أنها مصطبة للفضفضة
لا أبداً لم اتضايق
بل حاولت من خلال هذا الموضوع وبكلام هادئ أن أهدئ النفوس
واعتقد أنني نجحت في هذا إلى حد ما

وكنت سعيد جداً بمشاركات أناس قليلاً ما نراهم هنا
مثل زعيمنا "ماي روك" و"أنت مهم" و"ElectericCurrent" وحضرتك أيضاً

فهناك الكثير من الكلام والطاقة السلبية التي قد تجعلنا نقول أو نفعل ما نندم عليه
حاولت من خلال هذا الموضوع أن نوجهها بطريقة إيجابية
أنا نفسي قدمت عدة نظريات
وغيري قدم أراءه
وفتحت المجال للجميع دون تمييز بمن فيهم أنت
ودون التحيز لرأي بعينه

أما الإنتقال إلى الجانب العملي
فهو أمر آخر له أناسه
لا أنا ولا الموضوع مخصص له
وكل ما كنت أفعله هو أنني أتمنى لهم التوفيق والصلوة لهم

كما أنني أتمنى أن لا تكون فعلاً مشاركاتك هنا هي الأخيرة
فلدي مواضيع قادمة أعتقد قد تهمك
سأكون أيضاً سعيداً إذا شاركتنا فيها آرائك
​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إمبارح كنت فى زيارة لأبى و أمى
> 
> و ناقشت معهم موضوع حمل السلاح أو حتى شركات حراسة مخصوصة للكنائس و الأديرة ورحلاتهم
> 
> ...



أضم صوتي إلى صوت بول
إذا كان هناك شيء مفيد أو جديد ياريت تشاركينا فيه 
​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يونيو 2017)

لدي رجاء محبة من الأحبة
مثلما تعرفون أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن "المحبة لا تظن السوء"
أنا مع "حكمة الحية"
ولكننا أيضاً نحتاج إلى "وداعة الحمامة"

دعونا لا نظن السوء بالأعضاء حتى يثبت العكس
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2017)

freeman001 قال:


> يبقي زي ما قلت في الاول " قعدة مصاطب" أو زي ما بيقولوا في بلاد الشام "
> طق حنك" وصدق سعد زغلول لما قال " مفيش فايدة"



"قعدة المصاطب" و "طق الحنك" مش عيب و لا غلط إذا لم تكن نميمة و استغياب الآخر. الناس تحتاج أحيانا الى تفريغ ما تحتويه من مشاعر سلبية. 

نقول لك هذا منتدى للتبشير، و أنت تريد تحويله الى منتدى سياسي.... معك حق "مفيش فايدة".


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يونيو 2017)

سلام للكل..لو مفيش حد عمل اقتباس كتابي للرد علي السؤال فدا الاقتباس+رأيي في الاستطلاع مثل الاقتباس. 

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:  " يَا صَاحِبُ، لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟ " . حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمُوا وَأَلْقَوْا ظ±لْأَيَادِيَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ. 51وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ ظ±لَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَظ±سْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ ظ±لْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ. 52فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:  " رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لِأَنَّ كُلَّ ظ±لَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ ظ±لسَّيْفَ بِظ±لسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 53أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لَا أَسْتَطِيعُ ظ±لْآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ ظ±ثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشًا مِنَ ظ±لْمَلَائِكَةِ؟ 54فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ ظ±لْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *معلش يا باشمهندسة
> 
> يهمني جدا ان اعرف راي الرجالة الاقباط في المواضيع الحساسة زي الموضوع ده
> *
> ...






fouad78 قال:


> أضم صوتي إلى صوت بول
> إذا كان هناك شيء مفيد أو جديد ياريت تشاركينا فيه
> ​



*أقولكم حاضر 

طبعا كان الحوار طوييييييل 

و إنتوا عارفينى طبعا : نفسى طويل 

لكن الأجزاء الهامة من حواره معى كانت كالآتى :

إنه فى بلدنا بالذااااااااااات ما ينفعش حمل السلاح و ما ينفعش نتقارن ب لبنان أو سوريا أو العراق 

ليه ؟؟

إحنا كشعب : ميكس mix 

هو فرض إن الفكر الارهابى = مرض سرطانى 

مش كل السرطانات تقدرى تتعاملى معاها : بالبتر و بعدين كيماوى و اشعاع 

لاااااااا

فيه سرطان : زى سرطان الدم مثلا أو سرطان الجلد 

مش ممكن تستأصليه _ مش ح تقدرى تمسكى مشرط (سلاح) و تنزعيه 

ما تتعبيش نفسك 

السرطان دا يجرى فى عرووووووووق مصر و منتشر حتى فى جلدها و تحت الجلد

دا فيه أنواع سرطانات إذا جيتى ناحيتها بمشرط (سلاح) ممكن إنتشارها يكون بشكل أسرع و مخيييييف جدا 

و كمل حواره و قال ح أثبت لك 

مين زعيم القاعدة : الظواهرى (مصرى)

مين قائد الطائرة بتاع 11 سبتمبر ؟ (مصرى)

إحنا يا بنتى مصدرين للارهابيين إحنا منبع للارهاب 

مشكلتنا فى الارهاب فى إن مصر مطلوب منها تحارب جزء من جسمها (شعبها) (سرطان الدم)

و بالطبع بدون بتر (سلاح) 

مشكلتنا فى حربنا ضد الارهاب تنقسم لجزئين 

أولا : الفِكر 

ثانيا : التمويل 

_________________________

لو جينا لنقطة الفكر : ح تحاربيه إزاى ؟؟

ح تقولى للناس إيه ؟؟

هو رسولكم كدة ؟؟

هو إيمانكم كدة ؟؟

إن كان بعد كل حادثة إرهابية : كل الاعلام فى صوت واحد (ليس من الاسلام فى شىء)

دا تقوليلهم إيه دول ؟؟

تقوليلهم لو عايزين تخلصوا من الارهاب : ارتدوا عن الاسلام ؟؟

إزاى ح تحاربى فكر متغلغل فى دمك و يروى كل أجزاء جسمك (كل الاجزاء) (شعب و شرطة و جيش و حكومة و و و ......) ؟؟

إن كان فيه ناس رافضة موضوع القتل و الارهاب مش عشان خاطرنا (المسيحيين) لا خااااااااالص 

دا كل همهم إن ممكن الشباب يلحدوا 

تخيلى ؟؟ 

دا لسة أحد الجيران قال لى الكلام دا : الخوف على الشباب من الالحاد 

__________________

لو جينا للتمويل 

إحنا حدودنا كلها مصادر تمويل للسلاح 

يعنى عندك : ليبيا و السودان و فلسطين 

الثلاثة دول بيصدرولك سلاح و عربيات دفع رباعى و الكلام دا 

مشكلتنا بقى إن الحاجات ديه بتدخل فعلا 

إزااااااااى؟؟ ما اعرفش 

بس على أى حال إنتى كمواطنة عادية مش ح تقدرى توقفى التمويل دا 

الحتة ديه بالذات شغل الدولة مش شغلك إنتى خاااااااااااااااالص 

و أى تقصير فى الحتة ديه : مسئولة عنه الدولة 

_________________

و عندما سألته : يعنى لو حد إتهجم عليا أسيبه ؟؟

قال : و انتى ح تلحقى تقتليه ؟!!!

________________

و عندما سألته : طب يعنى إيه الحل 

قال : الحل !! لا ما فيش حل منطقى 

و قال : عارفة لما أسألك هاتى لى الجذر التربيعى لأى رقم سالب 

الاجابة : لا يوجد _ ما فيش حاجة إسمها كدة _ أو ما ينفعش تسأل السؤال دا _ أو الاجابة فى الخيال 

أيًا كانت الاجابة _ الحل عند ربنا _نصلى إن ربنا يحلها من عنده 

و أكمل : يا بنتى :

[Q-BIBLE]لاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ

مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هَكَذَا؟ كَيْفَ لاَ إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ؟

فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ نَجِّنَا فَإِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!»

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟» ثُمَّ قَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيَاحَ وَالْبَحْرَ فَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ.​​[/Q-BIBLE]

​*


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2017)

*أنا بصراحة مش دخلت في الموضوع ومش كنت ناوي اكتب اي مشاركة، لكن عموماً مصر بالذات ليها وضع خاص للغاية، وضع معقد جداً، لأن لو فرضنا جدلاً أن الناس مسكت سلاح، طيب السؤال هاتحارب مين على وجه التحديد !! كلمة الإرهاب كلمة عايمة في مصر، لأن مين يقدر يحدد الجاني والإرهابي علشان يقبض حتى عليه !!! مهو ممكن يكون جاري أو صديقي أو زميلي أو أخويا، يعني ناس كتير متعصبة لدينها صرف النظر عن نوعية الديانة، بل وفيه ناس متعصبها لفكرها بشكل عنيف، فهل ده نقدر نصنفه على أنه إرهابي ونحاربه!!!

 طيب في العراق والبلاد التانية عارفين مين الإرهابيين وبيحاربوهم لأنهم واضحين وعارفين هما مين، لكن هنا في مصر الحوادث اللي بتحصل مين هو الجاني وفين التنظيم ده مكانه!!! مهو ممكن يكون (وبتحصل) واحد متعصب يتعدى على آخر وممكن يقتله، لكن لا هو مشترك في تنظيم ولا له علاقة بكيان إرهابي لكن هو فكره كده، غير ان تركيبتنا في مصر فعلاً مختلطة ومتداخلة جداً وصعب حد يقدر يفصلها عن بعضها، وطبع معظم المصريين مسالم مش بتاع مسك سلاح ولا يفكر انه يأذي حد ولا حتى حيوان ماشي في الشارع، مش الكل طبعاً، لكن ناس كتير كده، ففين الإرهاب على وجه التحديد وكمان الشعب معظمه فقير وكل واحد عنده اسرة وأولاد ومش يتمنى على الإطلاق أنه تقوم حرب ولا حتى يمسك سكينه في ايده... 

فالموضوع مش مسألة تأييد مسك السلاح والا لأ، طبعاً لو المسيحي دخل الشرطة أو الجيش ده وضع طبيعي انه يمسك سلاح ومش محتاجة سؤال، لكن يقوم تنظيم اسمه تنظيم مسيحي لمحاربة الإرهاب ده شيء شبه مستحيل، والموضوع يخص الدولة مش الأفراد، فلا زالت مصر دولة قائمة وفيها مؤسسات أيوة فيه تقصير لكن الحل مش مسك السلاح ولا حتى تنظيم مظاهرات ضخمة والاعتصامات، لأن بصراحة مش حد مستحمل يدخل في هذه المشكلة لأن ساعتها هايحصل مشاكل شديدة الخطورة... ده رؤية مختصرة للموضوع ببساطة شديدة دون دخول في تفاصيل...*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *أنا بصراحة مش دخلت في الموضوع ومش كنت ناوي اكتب اي مشاركة، لكن عموماً مصر بالذات ليها وضع خاص للغاية، وضع معقد جداً، لأن لو فرضنا جدلاً أن الناس مسكت سلاح، طيب السؤال هاتحارب مين على وجه التحديد !! كلمة الإرهاب كلمة عايمة في مصر، لأن مين يقدر يحدد الجاني والإرهابي علشان يقبض حتى عليه !!! مهو ممكن يكون جاري أو صديقي أو زميلي أو أخويا، يعني ناس كتير متعصبة لدينها صرف النظر عن نوعية الديانة، بل وفيه ناس متعصبها لفكرها بشكل عنيف، فهل ده نقدر نصنفه على أنه إرهابي ونحاربه!!!
> 
> طيب في العراق والبلاد التانية عارفين مين الإرهابيين وبيحاربوهم لأنهم واضحين وعارفين هما مين، لكن هنا في مصر الحوادث اللي بتحصل مين هو الجاني وفين التنظيم ده مكانه!!! مهو ممكن يكون (وبتحصل) واحد متعصب يتعدى على آخر وممكن يقتله، لكن لا هو مشترك في تنظيم ولا له علاقة بكيان إرهابي لكن هو فكره كده، غير ان تركيبتنا في مصر فعلاً مختلطة ومتداخلة جداً وصعب حد يقدر يفصلها عن بعضها، وطبع معظم المصريين مسالم مش بتاع مسك سلاح ولا يفكر انه يأذي حد ولا حتى حيوان ماشي في الشارع، مش الكل طبعاً، لكن ناس كتير كده، ففين الإرهاب على وجه التحديد وكمان الشعب معظمه فقير وكل واحد عنده اسرة وأولاد ومش يتمنى على الإطلاق أنه تقوم حرب ولا حتى يمسك سكينه في ايده...
> 
> فالموضوع مش مسألة تأييد مسك السلاح والا لأ، طبعاً لو المسيحي دخل الشرطة أو الجيش ده وضع طبيعي انه يمسك سلاح ومش محتاجة سؤال، لكن يقوم تنظيم اسمه تنظيم مسيحي لمحاربة الإرهاب ده شيء شبه مستحيل، والموضوع يخص الدولة مش الأفراد، فلا زالت مصر دولة قائمة وفيها مؤسسات أيوة فيه تقصير لكن الحل مش مسك السلاح ولا حتى تنظيم مظاهرات ضخمة والاعتصامات، لأن بصراحة مش حد مستحمل يدخل في هذه المشكلة لأن ساعتها هايحصل مشاكل شديدة الخطورة... ده رؤية مختصرة للموضوع ببساطة شديدة دون دخول في تفاصيل...*​



*نفس الكلام الل قاله أبوية بالظبط ​*


----------



## admy (4 يونيو 2017)

كلام جميل...ادراك الواقع يسهل الكثير....لكن هل فكرتم مالذي ستفعلوه ان خرجت بعض المناطق عن سيطرة الدولة او ساء الوضع بالاكثر؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أقولكم حاضر
> 
> طبعا كان الحوار طوييييييل
> 
> ...




*يا باشمهندسة ايريني

في الختام - احب ان اقدم لكي جزيل الشكر والتقدير
بصراحة تعبتك معايا

ولكن -

صحيح الارهاب الداعشي خطر جدا - ولكنهم جبناء جدا جدا

لا يوجد في العالم رجل ممتلئ بالرجولة الحقة وصاحب شهامة او نخوة يمد يده على بنت او امرأة او طفل - مستحيييييييل

لذلك اقول بأن هؤلاء الدواعش جبناء وخائفين ومذعورين الى اخر حد

والدليل على كلامي - عندما هجمنا عليهم فروا هاربين منا كالجرذان المذعورة تاركين حتى اسلحتهم وراءهم

اختاري ما يعجبكي من الفديوهات

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=هروب+الدواعش+

:ab4:
*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *أنا بصراحة مش دخلت في الموضوع ومش كنت ناوي اكتب اي مشاركة، لكن عموماً مصر بالذات ليها وضع خاص للغاية، وضع معقد جداً،
> 
> ليس اكثر من لبنان وسوريا والعراق
> 
> ...



*عموما - استاذ ايموند

اتمنى لكم من كل قلبي المجروح ان يعم السلام والوئام والامن والاستقرار لمصر 

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة

:ab4:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> * لأن لو فرضنا جدلاً أن الناس مسكت سلاح، طيب السؤال هاتحارب مين على وجه التحديد !!*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]حمل السلاح "شهوة" يتبعها شهوات الأنتقام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويتحول الأمر من ( الحق الشرعي في الدفاع عن النفس ) إلي الأخذ بـ ( الثأر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن الثأر هو فُجر في الخصومة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ ليس هناك جاني ومجني عليه .. بل الجميع جُناة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعه سيضيع الحق الأصلي – الذي هو مسئولية الحاكم  – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ضياعه ... لن يتذكر الناس سوى الدماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يتبقى لنا سؤال :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا حمل الشعب السلاح .. فمتى سيُلقيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة : لن يفعل ... 
وأسألوا الشعوب التي حملت السلاح[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2017)

يا غالي انت بتتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس ده موضوع تاني خالص طبيعي عند كل الناس كل واحد مأمن نفسه في بيته وهناك شركات أمن متخصصه وتحمل ترخيص ممكن أي حد يستعين بيهم في تأمين اي شيء أو حتى تأمين رحلة، أنت بتتكلم على أساس أن الناس معاها فلوس تشتري سلاح وترخصه وتقدر تأمن نفسها، فموضوع حمل السلاح للدفاع عن النفس موجود قانوناً ولو اي حد معاه سلاح مرخص مافيش اي مشكلة قانونية وده موجود في مصر، لكن مش كل الناس تقدر تشتري سلاح وترخصه، احنا مش بنتكلم في كده خالص انت ذهبت بعيد عن كلامنا، لأن الدفاع عن النفس شيء مشروع قانوناً، أحنا بنتكلم من ناحية تأسيس جماعات مسيحية للدفاع، مش بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس ده موضوع وده موضوع تاني خالص، أحنا مش مختلفين نهائياً عن موضوع الدفاع عن النفس، فده شيء فردي ضيق مش له دعوة بالموضوع الأساسي اللي بنتكلم فيه، فالكلام صح لو كنا بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس كفرادى مش عمل مجموعة اسمها الجيش المسيحي مثلاً، ومضوع أن فلان إرهابي لما يهجم على أتوبيس والا منزل ده طبيعي مش عايزة نقاش من الأساس، انا كنت باتكلم على موضوع حرب مجموعة معينة مش موضوع دفاع عن النفس، لأن لو كنا بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس كان هايبقى الكلام له اتجاه تاني خالص... يومك جميل​


----------



## admy (4 يونيو 2017)

استاذ ايمن تحياتي لك...تأسيس جيش مسيحي ليقوم بمهام الدولة خاطئ وفي غير محله بكل تاكيد وانتم في هذه المرحلة غير محتاجون له كون الدولة المصرية مازالت تبسط سيطرتها على كامل الاراضي المصرية..ونتمنى ان يبقى الوضع كذلك...ولكنك ذكرت ان الدفاع عن النفس مشروع...فما هو الفرق عن فرد يدافع عن نفسه او جماعة....لماذا يكون مشروع للفرد وليس للجماعة؟..في سوريا كثير من الناس تصرفت على هذا الاساس اي حملت سلاح بشكل فردي واتكلت تماما عليه وكانت النتيجة كارثية وسقط معظمهم.......ارجو من الله ان يحفظكم جميعا من كل مكروه.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا غالي انت بتتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس ده موضوع تاني خالص طبيعي عند كل الناس كل واحد مأمن نفسه في بيته وهناك شركات أمن متخصصه وتحمل ترخيص ممكن أي حد يستعين بيهم في تأمين اي شيء أو حتى تأمين رحلة، أنت بتتكلم على أساس أن الناس معاها فلوس تشتري سلاح وترخصه وتقدر تأمن نفسها، فموضوع حمل السلاح للدفاع عن النفس موجود قانوناً ولو اي حد معاه سلاح مرخص مافيش اي مشكلة قانونية وده موجود في مصر، لكن مش كل الناس تقدر تشتري سلاح وترخصه، احنا مش بنتكلم في كده خالص انت ذهبت بعيد عن كلامنا، لأن الدفاع عن النفس شيء مشروع قانوناً، أحنا بنتكلم من ناحية تأسيس جماعات مسيحية للدفاع، مش بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس ده موضوع وده موضوع تاني خالص، أحنا مش مختلفين نهائياً عن موضوع الدفاع عن النفس، فده شيء فردي ضيق مش له دعوة بالموضوع الأساسي اللي بنتكلم فيه، فالكلام صح لو كنا بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس كفرادى مش عمل مجموعة اسمها الجيش المسيحي مثلاً، ومضوع أن فلان إرهابي لما يهجم على أتوبيس والا منزل ده طبيعي مش عايزة نقاش من الأساس، انا كنت باتكلم على موضوع حرب مجموعة معينة مش موضوع دفاع عن النفس، لأن لو كنا بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس كان هايبقى الكلام له اتجاه تاني خالص... يومك جميل[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/RIGHT][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يونيو 2017)

لغاية دلوقتي انا فعلا مش عارف ليه الاعضاء من سوريا والعراق مش قادرين يستوعبوا :heat:
....
*ممنوع* منعا باتا لاي جماعة عرقية او طائفية تشيل
سلاح .. ولو حدث هذا .. الامن بينزل *يفرمها*
ولو الميليشيات دي كبيرة شوية الجيش بينزل *يدكها* ويساويها بالارض .. وجيش مصر بالملايين مش كام الف 
....
طب ليه الامن ما بيحميش بقوة .. قلنا عشروميت الف مرة .. ان دي *سياسة* 
الجيش لو عايز يخلص في سينا هايخلص في ساعتين زمن ..لكن دي سياسة سياااااااااااسة 
....
واخيرا مصر مالهاش حدود مع ايران ولا هي قريبة منها حتي .. فمفيش نفوذ ايراني هنا تمااااااااااما
لا سلاح ولا افراد
....
كابيتو ..!!!!  بإذن ربنا كابيتو :94:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ممنوع* منعا باتا لاي جماعة عرقية او طائفية تشيل
> سلاح ..​


​ *[FONT=&quot]الفارق بين ترخيص سلاح لفرد وبين ترخيصه لجماعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن الجماعة هنا ستُمثل ميليشيات مُسلحة جنباً إلي جنب جيش الدولة أو شرطتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى شركات الأمن المُرخص لها بسلاح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم ترخيصه بأنواع معينة ومُحددة على سبيل المثال ( ممنوع البنادق ذات التليسكوب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشركات الأمن يكون لها حيز مكاني وزماني محدد  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أستعمال السلاح للأفراد المُرخص لهم به ... له ضوابط أيضاً وشروط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ضمنها ( علي سبيل المثال برضه ) ألا يكون السلاح بارزاً ومرئياً للعامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني ماتحطش المسدس فى جنب بنطلونك زيك زي الشرطة وتمشي تتمنظر بيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ( قانوناً ) أسمها أستعراض للقوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش دة الغرض اللي صدر بيه ترخيص السلاح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني لو أبرزته الأول بدون داعي أو تهديد حقيقي ومُباشر ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمه إرهاب برضه 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]واسمها كابيتو موسكولياني ؟
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كابيتو خابيبي .. :flowers:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## admy (4 يونيو 2017)

يا عزيزي ياسر نحن نستوعب تماما ما تقول وقلنا لكم اكثر من مرة انتم ادرى ببلدكم.....ان مجرد الاطلاع على تجارب الاخرين لا يضر بشي...
اما عن كلامك ان الجيش يستطيع ان يخلص سيناء في ساعة وان الموضوع مجرد سياسة فهذا تماما ما كنا نقوله في سوريا والعراق بداية الازمة.....حتى حصل اللذي حصل
هل وضحت الفكرة؟
يعني بالعربي الفصيح ما تناقشونه الان كان المرحلة رقم 1 في الازمة وقد عديناه من كام سنة وراينا كيفية التهور التدريجي البطيئ الذي دمر البلد تدميرا تاما......
انا بالفعل اتمنى ان تحل الدولة المصرية هذا الاشكال ولا يتأذى اي احد كما كنا نتمنى ان يكون ذلك في بلدنا...لان لا بديل الدولة الوطنية في سوريا والعراق ومصر والاردن....ومؤخرا في نقاشاتي اصبحت اقول استبداد مع استقرار افضل من حرية مع فوضى
و حفظكم الله ورعاكم من كل مكروه
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ياسر رشدى قال:


> لغاية دلوقتي انا فعلا مش عارف ليه الاعضاء من سوريا والعراق مش قادرين يستوعبوا :heat:
> ....
> *ممنوع* منعا باتا لاي جماعة عرقية او طائفية تشيل
> سلاح .. ولو حدث هذا .. الامن بينزل *يفرمها*
> ...


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]حمل السلاح "شهوة" يتبعها شهوات الأنتقام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويتحول الأمر من ( الحق الشرعي في الدفاع عن النفس ) إلي الأخذ بـ ( الثأر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن الثأر هو فُجر في الخصومة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ ليس هناك جاني ومجني عليه .. بل الجميع جُناة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعه سيضيع الحق الأصلي – الذي هو مسئولية الحاكم  – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ضياعه ... لن يتذكر الناس سوى الدماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يتبقى لنا سؤال :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا حمل الشعب السلاح .. فمتى سيُلقيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة : لن يفعل ...
> وأسألوا الشعوب التي حملت السلاح[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*وماذا عن حمل السلاح للارهاب الاسلامي امثال القاعدة وداعش ؟؟؟

الحرام عليا يبقى حرام على الجميع
والحلال عليهم يبقى حلال عليا

لا يوجد اي انتقام واي اخذ بالثأر
فوهات بنادقنا موجهة ضد الارهاب الداعشي فقط

ولحد الان لم يتم تسجيل ضدنا  اي انتقام او اخذ بالثأر

قتالنا قتال حق

اما بالنسبة للسلاح فمتى ما يستقر العراق ( بأنتهاء الارهاب الداعشي ) ومتى ما يصدر امر عسكري وقيادي بتسليم السلاح
فسنكون اول من يسلمه 

نحن لم نعتدي على الابرياء ولم نفجر جوامع المسلمين ولم نغتصب المسلمات ولم نبيعهن كسبايا في سوريا ولم نسرق اموال المسلمين

نحن نقاتل دفاعا عن حقنا المشروع في الحياة - نقاتل من يريد او يحاول ان يقتلنا
*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> يا غالي انت بتتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس ده موضوع تاني خالص طبيعي عند كل الناس كل واحد مأمن نفسه في بيته وهناك شركات أمن متخصصه وتحمل ترخيص ممكن أي حد يستعين بيهم في تأمين اي شيء أو حتى تأمين رحلة،
> 
> *اول الغيث قطرة
> 
> ...



*دمت بكل خير وود*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لغاية دلوقتي انا فعلا مش عارف ليه الاعضاء من سوريا والعراق مش قادرين يستوعبوا
> 
> *لاننا خلاص استنفذنا كل صبرنا
> وعرفنا حقيقة دينكم الارهابي
> ...



*لا خير في دولة وجيش وشرطة لا توفر امن وحماية لمواطنيها*


----------



## Remark (4 يونيو 2017)

*وماذا عن "ميليشــيات الإخـــــــــــوان" ؟؟ !!*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ممنوع* منعا باتا لاي *جماعة* عرقية او طائفية تشيل سلاح ..
> ولو حدث هذا .. الامن بينزل *يفرمها*
> ولو *الميليشيات* دي كبيرة شوية الجيش بينزل *يدكها* ويساويها بالارض ..​



:thnk0001:   :thnk0001:   :thnk0001:
*
وماذا عن "ميليشـيات الإخـــــــــــوان" ؟؟ !!*

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## Remark (4 يونيو 2017)

*دس "السـم" فى "الـعـســـل" !!*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> الجيش *لو عايز* يخلص في سينا هايخلص في ساعتين زمن ..لكن دي سياسة سياااااااااااسة ​







:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2017)

*صدقنى يا باول : أنا مش مقتنعة برأى بابا

و قولت له : أنا عارفة ح تستنوا لما ياخدوا مراتك و بنتك (أنا) أمام عينيك 

و ح يفرجوك عل المنظر كدة و هم بيغتصبونا 

و إنت يمكن يغشى (يغمى) عليك ساعتها 

ما انت ساعتها من غير سلاح 

إشرب بأة 

خليك بأة : لا تخافوهم و ياقليلى الايمان و الكلام دا 

صدقنى يا باول كان حوار مش طبيعى 

قولت فيه كلام ما ينفعش يتقال هنا فى المنتدى 

*​


----------



## Remark (4 يونيو 2017)

*وماذا عن الحدود مع "لـيــبـيــا" ؟؟ !!*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> واخيرا مصر مالهاش *حدود* مع ايران ولا هي قريبة منها حتي .. فمفيش نفوذ ايراني هنا تمااااااااااما
> 
> *لا سلاح ولا افراد
> 
> :bomb:   :smil4:  :bomb:*​



*وماذا عن الحدود مع "لـيــبـيــا" ؟؟ !!
*
:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى يا باول : أنا مش مقتنعة برأى بابا
> 
> و قولت له : أنا عارفة ح تستنوا لما ياخدوا مراتك و بنتك (أنا) أمام عينيك
> 
> ...




*نعم - مصدقك يا باشمهندسة ايريني 

العجيب في الموضوع ان باباكي من جيل ابوية - هو الان كبير في السن

وشاف اللي شافوا ايام شبابه - من حرب اسرائيل وغارات الطائرات على مصر  والدخول في الملاجئ  والخدمة الالزامية في الجيش المصري ... الخ

يعني من الاخر - هو تربى على حياة صعبة و شاقة جدا ويملك الخبرة الحياتية في هذا الموضوع

ما الذي جعله يتغير بالشكل ده ؟؟؟!!!

والمتحدث معه ابنته - يعني مش حد غريب !!!

طيب ايه هو المانع من ان يشتري مسدس يحطه تحت يده !!!

فلو جاء ارهابي او سارق او اي شخص مجرم ومعتدي ودخل البيت فيكون من حقه على الاقل الدفاع عن البيت والموجودين فيه

بصراحة - مش عارف اقول لكي ايه واكتب ايه

مع الاسف الشديد .....

الرب يكون بعونكم 


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب ايه هو المانع من ان يشتري مسدس يحطه تحت يده !!!
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]هو رايح يشتري بطيخة ... يحطها تحت باطه ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما يدخل عليهم في أيده اتنين كيلو جوافة ...يقولهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا ياولاد ... جبت لكم مسدس و7 طلقات.. تعالوا حلو ؟!!![/FONT]*​:t23:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا أحنا مش في العرررااااااااق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عليا الطلاااااق "ماسر" غير العراق [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو رايح يشتري بطيخة ... يحطها تحت باطه ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما يدخل عليهم في أيده اتنين كيلو جوافة ...يقولهم*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا ياولاد ... جبت لكم مسدس و7 طلقات.. تعالوا حلو ؟!!![/FONT]*​:t23:​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا أحنا مش في العرررااااااااق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عليا الطلاااااق "ماسر" غير العراق [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

"مافيشي فايدة"
الناس دي من كوكو تاني

علي فكرة الامن والجيش عمل القصة دي مع مظاهرات طائفية
كانت اخوان بقي علي سلفيين علي اللي قلبك يحبه
من مختلف طوائف الاصولية الاسلامية 
وقادة الجيش قالوا انهم كانوا مخبين السلاح جوه الجسس ونزلوا فيهم دبح ورمي يالمنجنيق لما تظاهروا وافتكروا نفسهم انهم اقوي من سنجام .. 

تسمع عن مجزرة رابعة .. 
(علي فكرة في مسيحيين مصريين هنا هايقولولك ان الاخوان كانوا كلهم معاهم سلاح تحت الترابيزات)

المهم انه تم عمل ابادة جماعية للناس اللي كانت
معتصمة في جامع رابعة في مدينة نصر عشان الله يخربيت أ.. الاخوانجي مورسي
بل
حرقوا الجامع بمن فيه 
واللي عمل كده جنود مسلمين ومسيحيين ، الجيش مافيهوش هزار ، 
...




...




...




....
وهناك مذبحة اخري تسمي مذبحة ماسبيرو
وكان ضحاياها من المتظاهرين المسيحيين





....




...
واللي عمل المجزرة دي برضك جنود مسلمين علي 
مسيحيين من الجيش

ياريت الاعضاء من العراق وسوريا يكونوا استوعبوا

يعني ايه امن وجيش ينزل علي اي مظاهرات طائفية او عرقية :smile01​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2017)

> علي فكرة الامن والجيش عمل القصة دي مع مظاهرات طائفية
> كانت اخوان بقي علي سلفيين علي اللي قلبك يحبه
> من مختلف طوائف الاصولية الاسلامية


الموضوع هنا مختلف
الحلوين دول مكنوش فى مظاهرة دينية
دول كانوا هاوزين يطلعوا مرسى من دار الحرس الجمهورى
يعنى موضوع سياسى بحت
فصيل سياسى معارض للى حدث وحرق اكتر من سبعين كنيسة ومدرسة مسيحية فى فض الاعتصام دة
وحرق المسجد كان اضطراارى فى رابعة وكان نتيجة الضرب والقصف يعنى مش مقصود حرقة ابدا
طيب هاقولك على حاجة على حس سيرة المساجد
حبيببنا السيسى قال البلد مش عزبة ابونا واى تعديات على املاك الدولة تتشال
فى حتة جنبنا كدة على الطريق الصحراوى الغربى
كانت فيها تعديات بالجملة
الجيش والشرطة متوصوش انهم يشيلوها
شالوها كلها معدا جامع كان واحد عملة 
والجامع دة كان وسط التعديات دى
يعنى عشان حد يستخدمة شبة مستحيل بعد ازالة التعديات لانة هيبقى بعيد خالص عن اى عمران
سؤال هنا
لو كان فية كنيسة مبنية كانت هيسبوها زيى الجامع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2017)

*طبعا كالعادة

تجتزئ جزء من الرد لكي تكتب كلامك اللي ملينة منه 
والذي لا يعدو ان يكون زرقة ابر موضعية ( بنج موضعي ) ليس الا
*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو رايح يشتري بطيخة ... يحطها تحت باطه ؟!!!
> 
> كلا - راح يشتري مسدس يحطه تحت ايده
> ويستخدمه عند الحاجة - عندما ياتي ارهابي على بيته
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا ياولاد ... جبت لكم مسدس و7 طلقات.. تعالوا حلو ؟!!![/FONT]*​
> *ليس بالضرورة ان يقول لهم
> لكن بالضرورة ان يفعل شئ عندما تحين ساعتها
> *​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*لا خير في دولة وجيش وشرطة لا توفر امن وحماية لمواطنيها*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> "مافيشي فايدة"
> الناس دي من كوكو تاني
> 
> *كلا - نحن من نفس الكوكب
> ...



*لا خير في دولة وجيش وشرطة لا توفر امن وحماية لمواطنيها*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *نعم - مصدقك يا باشمهندسة ايريني
> 
> العجيب في الموضوع ان باباكي من جيل ابوية - هو الان كبير في السن
> 
> ...



*أفهمك 

أبوية فعلا الجيل الل عاش و داق أهوال الحرب الحقيقية 

حرب جيش ضد جيش 

مش حرب جيش ضد عصابات مسلحة 

و دا يمكن برضوا مأثر على طريقة تفكيره 

لكن رأيى السبب الحقيقى وراء رفضه حمل السلاح هى : القنوات الدينية المسيحية 

التى تعمل على تهدئة النفوس 

و إن كل المصابين و أسر الشهداء مش بس متعزيين لااااااااااااااا دول كمان فرحانين فرحانين 

فيا سلاااااااااااااااام لما نفرح زيهم و يموت لى ابنى و لا أبوية و لا أمى و لا حتى كلهم 

يا سلاااااااااااام 

لولولولى


و لأنه راجل عل المعاش مش بيفتح غير القنوات الرياضية و الإخبارية و القنوات الدينية المسيحية  

فهمتنى ؟
​*


----------



## Remark (5 يونيو 2017)

*" بـُــشـــرة خـــيــــر " !!*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> "مافيشي فايدة"
> الناس دي من كوكب تاني
> :thnk0001:
> تسمع عن مجزرة :budo: [COLOR="#ffcc"]*رابعة*​:budo:
> ...








:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> لكن رأيى السبب الحقيقى وراء رفضه حمل السلاح هى : القنوات الدينية المسيحية
> 
> ...




*بالرغم من انني لا اتفرج كثيرا على هذه القنوات الا ما ندر

وحسب قولكي : تهدي النفوس وفرحانيين ومش عارف ايه ...

هنا في العراق :

كما قلت سابقا واحب ان اكرره هنا

نحن تغيرنا بعد عام 2014 تغييرا جذريا كاملا - ولا عودة الى الوراء مهما كان الثمن غالي وحتى لو كلفنا حياتنا

وبكل صراحة ( مع الاعتذار ) اللي يتكلم بالشكل ده نقول عنه اما داعشي او بيشتغل عميل لداعش مقابل فلوس

واللي يصدق بفرح التفجير والذبح والكلام البايخ ده  - عليه مراجعة اقرب مستشفى للامراض العقلية 
على اقل تقدير هذا يعتبر تشجيع للارهاب

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندسة على الصراحة  في الحديث وتعبتيك معايا كثير اوي

دمتي بكل خير وعز 

تحياتي وتقديري

:ab4:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخونا " بول " الفاضل أنا – عن نفسي – أحترم فيك حبك لبلدك وحرصك عليها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونحترم تجربتكم ونتمنى للشعب العراقي كل خير وسلامة  [/FONT]*​ 


paul iraqe قال:


> *طبعا كالعادة
> 
> تجتزئ جزء من الرد لكي تكتب كلامك اللي ملينة منه
> والذي لا يعدو ان يكون زرقة ابر موضعية ( بنج موضعي ) ليس الا
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]لأنه عشرات المشاركات ونحن نحاول جاهدين أن نقول لك أن مصر ليست العراق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن حيازة السلاح في مصر – فضلاً عن شراؤه – مسألة صعبة جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست بالسهولة التي تتحدث عنها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولكن عندك إصرار عجيب على عدم أستيعاب أي شئ نكتبه في هذا الشأن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندك أصرار مُدهش أن ما يصلح عندك يصلح عند غيرك بالضرورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لدرجة أنك تُبدي أسفك الشديد على – رب أسرة مصرية – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عارف يجيب له حتة سلاح تحت أيده وهو مروح !!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأن الأسلحة تُباع في السوبر ماركت جنباً إلي جنب الخضروات والألبان !![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالله عليك[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كيف تريدنا ان نشرحها ؟!!!!!!!!!
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخونا " بول " الفاضل أنا – عن نفسي – أحترم فيك حبك لبلدك وحرصك عليها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونحترم تجربتكم ونتمنى للشعب العراقي كل خير وسلامة
> 
> كتر خيرك
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لأنه عشرات المشاركات ونحن نحاول جاهدين أن نقول لك أن مصر ليست العراق
> 
> ...



*لا خير في دولة وجيش وشرطة لا توفر امن وحماية لمواطنيها*[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *بالرغم من انني لا اتفرج كثيرا على هذه القنوات الا ما ندر
> 
> وحسب قولكي : تهدي النفوس وفرحانيين ومش عارف ايه ...
> 
> ...



*صدقنى دا الل قولته بالظبط 

السيد المسيح قال : لماذا تضربنى _ مش قال له : ولا يهمنى إضرب كمان و كمان 

كلامك دا الل قاله بعض المسلمين : هو إنتوا مش بتتمنوا الشهادة ؟ طب خدوا بأة _ بتشتكوا ليه ؟؟​*


paul iraqe قال:


> واللي يصدق بفرح التفجير والذبح والكلام البايخ ده  - عليه مراجعة اقرب مستشفى للامراض العقلية
> على اقل تقدير هذا يعتبر تشجيع للارهاب
> [/B][/SIZE]



*صدقنى دا برضوا الل قولته 

قولت : باين عليهم مجانين و لا إيه 

والصراحة وصفت اهل الشهداء الفرحانين بأنهم يعانون من البلادة أو فى أقل وصف: سرقاهم السكينة ​*



paul iraqe قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندسة على الصراحة  في الحديث وتعبتيك معايا كثير اوي
> 
> دمتي بكل خير وعز
> 
> ...



*العفو على ايه 

أنا مقدرة مشاعرك صدقنى 

و إنك مش عايز مصر تمر بما مرت به سوريا أو العراق

لكن إحنا ح نمر بما هو أسوأ ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2017)

*بالنسبة لمشاركتك يا باول مع عبود (لأنى مش عارفة آخد إقتباس منها)

أفهمك بس بالراحة 

موقف عبود و ياسر مش موقف عرب أو مسلمين إنما موقفهم موقف مصريين 

عارفين الواقع الل إحنا عايشينه 

عارفين صعوبة الحصول على سلاح (سواء بترخيص أو بدون)

عارفين يعنى إيه إن المسيحيين يطالبوا بحمل السلاح 

عارفين إيه هو رد فعل السلفيين و الدولة على كدة 

ح تبقى مشكلة المشاااااااااااكل 

فأنا فاهماهم كويس 

أنا كنت أتمنى أن يضعوا لنا حلول أخرى 

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يونيو 2017)

*مشاركة متأخرة ..
أستاذ فؤاد ..
أنا لدى رأى أخر ..
بما أن حضرتك عملت الأستطلاع على حسب الهوية الأيمانية ( المسيحية ) ..
ففى العقيدة المسيحية لا يوجد ما يمنع من حمل السلاح أذا كان لغرض العمل ( شرطة أو جيش أو جهة أمنية ) ..
أو لغرض الدفاع عن النفس بحسب ما ينظمه قانون الدولة ..
الذى يمنع المسيحى عن حمل السلاح هو فقط فى حالة الأعتداء على الأخرين حتى لو بدون سلاح ..
الدولة طالما مازالت قائمة هى المنوطة بحماية المواطنيين فيها ..
فى حالة مصر الدولة مازالت ( قائمة ) لذلك منح تراخيص السلاح مقصورة على بعض الفئات من الجيش والشرطة والقضاة ورجال الأعمال والشخصيات العامة أو من هم فى بعض الاعمال مثل الذهب والعملة وغيرها ..
من المستحيل أن يتم تسليح المسيحيين فى مصر لأنهم مستهدفين وألا أصبح هذا أعتراف رسمى من الدولة عن عجزها عن أداء واجبها ..
وأصبح الأمر كارثة فأنك لا تستطيع أن تضمن تصرفات وردود أفعال الجميع حضرتك بتتكلم فى عدد مسيحيين مصر يفوق عدد مواطنيين دول كاملة فكيف لك أن تسمح بتسليح كل هذا العدد الذى قد يفوق عدد جيش كامل ألا يدعوا هذا للفوضى ؟
نفترض انه حدث كما يقول البعض وقامت الدولة بتسليح او منح ترخيص حمل السلاح للمسيحيين ..
ماذا سيفعل سلاحك الشخصى مع الانتحارى ؟
ماذا سيفعل سلاحك الشخصى مع قنبلة فى كنيسة ؟
حينما نقول ان مصر كدولة ليست مثل باقى الدول العربية هذا ليس انتقاصا أبدا من تلك الدول ولكن طبيعة تكوين دولة مثل مصر مختلف عن غيرها مما جعل لها ظروف خاصة ..
ومصر لن تصبح محطة من محطات داعش لن يحدث بها اجتياح مثل ما حدث فى دول اخرى لأن جيشها متماسك وعقيدته ثابتة ..
وعلى فكرة ما يحدث الأن فى مصر من عمليات قتل وتفجير موجود دائما طالما وجد التطرف الدينى يعنى حتى بعد نهاية اسطورة داعش ( قريبا ) ستظل تلك الاعتداءات تحدث ..
فلا تعطوا لداعش اكبر من حجمها فلدينا فى مصر اكبر من داعش ..
أن كان هناك اهمال او تواطوء من الجهات الامنية استهانة بأرواح المسيحيين لن تطول كثيرا لأن الجهات الأمنية أيضا مستهدفة وعاجلا ام أجلا سيتم السيطرة المنية مثلما حدث فى التسعينات أذا كان بالقضاء عليهم أو بالاتفاقات .
وهذ رأى الشخصى الذى لا أفرضه على أحد ..*


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> سلام للكل..لو مفيش حد عمل اقتباس كتابي للرد علي السؤال فدا الاقتباس+رأيي في الاستطلاع مثل الاقتباس.
> 
> فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:  " يَا صَاحِبُ، لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟ " . حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمُوا وَأَلْقَوْا ظ±لْأَيَادِيَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ. 51وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ ظ±لَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَظ±سْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ ظ±لْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ. 52فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:  " رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لِأَنَّ كُلَّ ظ±لَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ ظ±لسَّيْفَ بِظ±لسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 53أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لَا أَسْتَطِيعُ ظ±لْآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ ظ±ثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشًا مِنَ ظ±لْمَلَائِكَةِ؟ 54فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ ظ±لْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟




آمين
على فكرة النقاش مازال موجود في سوريا عند البعض بخصوص حمل السلاح
وهذه أكثر آية يستخدمونها

شكراً لمرورك
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أقولكم حاضر
> 
> طبعا كان الحوار طوييييييل
> 
> ...



شكراً تعبتك معي
كلام جميل
المشكلة عندنا كانت دائماً وقت التطبيق العملي
جيوش من الإرهابيين تتقدم فما الحل؟!!

البعض من المسيحيين على فكرة إختار الهجرة كحل وحيد بديل
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *أنا بصراحة مش دخلت في الموضوع ومش كنت ناوي اكتب اي مشاركة ...*​



ليه بس
آسف لو الموضوع أزعجك
أعتقد المفروض أننا نناقش بعض الأمور الصعبة
ونستفيد من آراء البعض
مثلما استفدنا من راي حضرتك أكيد
​


aymonded قال:


> *أنا  بصراحة مش دخلت في الموضوع ومش كنت ناوي اكتب اي مشاركة، لكن عموماً مصر  بالذات ليها وضع خاص للغاية، وضع معقد جداً، لأن لو فرضنا جدلاً أن الناس  مسكت سلاح، طيب السؤال هاتحارب مين على وجه التحديد !! كلمة الإرهاب كلمة  عايمة في مصر، لأن مين يقدر يحدد الجاني والإرهابي علشان يقبض حتى عليه !!!  مهو ممكن يكون جاري أو صديقي أو زميلي أو أخويا، يعني ناس كتير متعصبة  لدينها صرف النظر عن نوعية الديانة، بل وفيه ناس متعصبها لفكرها بشكل عنيف،  فهل ده نقدر نصنفه على أنه إرهابي ونحاربه!!!
> 
> طيب في العراق والبلاد التانية عارفين مين الإرهابيين وبيحاربوهم لأنهم  واضحين وعارفين هما مين، لكن هنا في مصر الحوادث اللي بتحصل مين هو الجاني  وفين التنظيم ده مكانه!!! مهو ممكن يكون (وبتحصل) واحد متعصب يتعدى على آخر  وممكن يقتله، لكن لا هو مشترك في تنظيم ولا له علاقة بكيان إرهابي لكن هو  فكره كده، غير ان تركيبتنا في مصر فعلاً مختلطة ومتداخلة جداً وصعب حد يقدر  يفصلها عن بعضها، وطبع معظم المصريين مسالم مش بتاع مسك سلاح ولا يفكر انه  يأذي حد ولا حتى حيوان ماشي في الشارع، مش الكل طبعاً، لكن ناس كتير كده،  ففين الإرهاب على وجه التحديد وكمان الشعب معظمه فقير وكل واحد عنده اسرة  وأولاد ومش يتمنى على الإطلاق أنه تقوم حرب ولا حتى يمسك سكينه في ايده...
> 
> فالموضوع مش مسألة تأييد مسك السلاح والا لأ، طبعاً لو المسيحي دخل الشرطة  أو الجيش ده وضع طبيعي انه يمسك سلاح ومش محتاجة سؤال، لكن يقوم تنظيم اسمه  تنظيم مسيحي لمحاربة الإرهاب ده شيء شبه مستحيل، والموضوع يخص الدولة مش  الأفراد، فلا زالت مصر دولة قائمة وفيها مؤسسات أيوة فيه تقصير لكن الحل مش  مسك السلاح ولا حتى تنظيم مظاهرات ضخمة والاعتصامات، لأن بصراحة مش حد  مستحمل يدخل في هذه المشكلة لأن ساعتها هايحصل مشاكل شديدة الخطورة... ده  رؤية مختصرة للموضوع ببساطة شديدة دون دخول في تفاصيل...*​



فهمتني غلط عزيزي
أنا لا أدعو إلى تنظيم مسلح في مصر
بل سألت حول حمل المسيحي للسلاح بشكل عام
سواء كان بشكل فردي
أو بشكل جماعي
وإذا كان بشكل جماعي فهل يكون تحت سقف الدولة أم ليس بالضرورة تحت سقفها
وتحدثت عن التجربة السورية كمثال لصراع في الفكر المسيحي حول حمل السلاح
ولم أقصد تطبيق التجربة السورية في مصر
وأعتقد أن هذا كان واضحاً من مشاركاتي اللاحقة
​


aymonded قال:


> يا غالي انت بتتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس ده موضوع تاني خالص طبيعي عند كل الناس كل واحد مأمن نفسه في بيته وهناك شركات أمن متخصصه وتحمل ترخيص ممكن أي حد يستعين بيهم في تأمين اي شيء أو حتى تأمين رحلة، أنت بتتكلم على أساس أن الناس معاها فلوس تشتري سلاح وترخصه وتقدر تأمن نفسها، فموضوع حمل السلاح للدفاع عن النفس موجود قانوناً ولو اي حد معاه سلاح مرخص مافيش اي مشكلة قانونية وده موجود في مصر، لكن مش كل الناس تقدر تشتري سلاح وترخصه، احنا مش بنتكلم في كده خالص انت ذهبت بعيد عن كلامنا، لأن الدفاع عن النفس شيء مشروع قانوناً، أحنا بنتكلم من ناحية تأسيس جماعات مسيحية للدفاع، مش بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس ده موضوع وده موضوع تاني خالص، أحنا مش مختلفين نهائياً عن موضوع الدفاع عن النفس، فده شيء فردي ضيق مش له دعوة بالموضوع الأساسي اللي بنتكلم فيه، فالكلام صح لو كنا بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس كفرادى مش عمل مجموعة اسمها الجيش المسيحي مثلاً، ومضوع أن فلان إرهابي لما يهجم على أتوبيس والا منزل ده طبيعي مش عايزة نقاش من الأساس، انا كنت باتكلم على موضوع حرب مجموعة معينة مش موضوع دفاع عن النفس، لأن لو كنا بنتكلم عن الدفاع عن النفس كان هايبقى الكلام له اتجاه تاني خالص... يومك جميل​



أعيد لا يا عزيزي الموضوع ليس تأسيس جيش مسيحي
على الأقل أنا لم أقل ذلك
إنت وضحت في المشاركة الأولى إنك مع حمل السلاح ضمن الجيش والشرطة
وفي المشاركة الثانية إنت مع حمل السلاح بشكل فردي للدفاع عن النفس
فتكون عزيزي قد أجبت عن تساؤلي فأنت مع حمل المسيحي للسلاح
هذا هو السؤال بالنسبة لي والموضوع
مرة أخرى في سوريا نشب نقاش حاد جداً
فهل يجوز للمسيحي حمل السلاح
هذا كان الموضوع
لم ينشأ أي جيش مسيحي في سوريا والعراق بإستثناء "قوات سوتورو" في منطقة تغيب فيها بشكل شبه كامل الدولة

مشاركة المسيحيين في العراق كانت ضمن الحشد الشعبي
ومشاركة المسيحيين في سوريا كانت على الأغلب ضمن اللجان الشعبية
أو مجموعات أخرى تابعة ايضاً للجيش الوطني

حتى إقتراحي لإستاذنا عبود حول الشركات الأمنية الخاصة
فهي ليست محصورة على المسيحيين مثلما أوضحت سابقاً
ويستطيع أي شخص مهتم بذلك الإنضمام لهم

شكراً لمرورك عزيزي
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

admy قال:


> كلام جميل...ادراك الواقع يسهل الكثير....لكن هل فكرتم مالذي ستفعلوه ان خرجت بعض المناطق عن سيطرة الدولة او ساء الوضع بالاكثر؟؟؟



للمعلومة أنا كنت ضمن المعترضين على حمل السلاح
بس لما صار الإرهابيين على بعد مسافة قريبة كان التساؤل ما العمل الآن؟!!
أنا لم أحمل سلاح
وكنت على وشك الهجرة
لكن فعلاً تفهمت موقف من يحمل السلاح
هذا الموضوع يشكل لي صراعاً داخلياً كبيراً
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]حمل السلاح "شهوة" يتبعها شهوات الأنتقام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويتحول الأمر من ( الحق الشرعي في الدفاع عن النفس ) إلي الأخذ بـ ( الثأر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن الثأر هو فُجر في الخصومة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ ليس هناك جاني ومجني عليه .. بل الجميع جُناة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعه سيضيع الحق الأصلي – الذي هو مسئولية الحاكم  – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ضياعه ... لن يتذكر الناس سوى الدماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يتبقى لنا سؤال :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا حمل الشعب السلاح .. فمتى سيُلقيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة : لن يفعل ...
> وأسألوا الشعوب التي حملت السلاح[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



لهذا السبب أنا ضد حمل السلاح بشكل فردي
لا يمكن ضبط الأفراد إذا حملوا سلاح
ومعدل الجريمة يتضاعف بشكل كبير جداً
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مشاركة متأخرة ..
> *



السيد المسيح قال أن الفعلة "المتأخرون" سيأخذون نفس أجر "المبكرون"
فيا مرحباً ​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مشاركة متأخرة ..
> أستاذ فؤاد ..
> أنا لدى رأى أخر ..
> بما أن حضرتك عملت الأستطلاع على حسب الهوية الأيمانية ( المسيحية ) ..
> ...



تمام وفي صلب الموضوع
تكون حضرتك أجبت عن سؤالي
​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> الدولة طالما مازالت قائمة هى المنوطة بحماية المواطنيين فيها ..
> فى حالة مصر الدولة مازالت ( قائمة ) لذلك منح تراخيص السلاح مقصورة على  بعض الفئات من الجيش والشرطة والقضاة ورجال الأعمال والشخصيات العامة أو من  هم فى بعض الاعمال مثل الذهب والعملة وغيرها ..
> *



ربنا يحفظ مصر ويديم الأمان فيها​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> من المستحيل أن يتم تسليح المسيحيين فى مصر لأنهم مستهدفين وألا أصبح هذا أعتراف رسمى من الدولة عن عجزها عن أداء واجبها ..
> وأصبح الأمر كارثة فأنك لا تستطيع أن تضمن تصرفات وردود أفعال الجميع حضرتك  بتتكلم فى عدد مسيحيين مصر يفوق عدد مواطنيين دول كاملة فكيف لك أن تسمح  بتسليح كل هذا العدد الذى قد يفوق عدد جيش كامل ألا يدعوا هذا للفوضى ؟
> نفترض انه حدث كما يقول البعض وقامت الدولة بتسليح او منح ترخيص حمل السلاح للمسيحيين ..
> ...



فقط أوضح أنني تحدثت عن التجربة السورية
وأتفهم استحالة تطبيقها في مصر
علماً أن مشاركة المسيحيين السوريين والعراقيين للجيش في حمل السلاح كان فعالاً
مرة أخرى أقول مع تفهمي لإختلاف وضع مصر عن بقية الدول
الأمر الذي قلته منذ أول مشاركة أعطيت فيها رأيي
​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> حينما نقول ان مصر كدولة ليست مثل باقى الدول العربية هذا ليس انتقاصا أبدا  من تلك الدول ولكن طبيعة تكوين دولة مثل مصر مختلف عن غيرها مما جعل لها  ظروف خاصة ..
> ومصر لن تصبح محطة من محطات داعش لن يحدث بها اجتياح مثل ما حدث فى دول اخرى لأن جيشها متماسك وعقيدته ثابتة ..
> وعلى فكرة ما يحدث الأن فى مصر من عمليات قتل وتفجير موجود دائما طالما وجد  التطرف الدينى يعنى حتى بعد نهاية اسطورة داعش ( قريبا ) ستظل تلك  الاعتداءات تحدث ..
> ...



كمان مرة ربنا يديم الأمان في مصر
وأعجبني كلامك عن وجود ما هو أخطر من داعش وأتفق تماماً معك في هذا الكلام

شكراً لمشاركتك المهمة جداً بالنسبة لي
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

في داخلي يبقى الصراع مفتوحاً
وأقول أنني أتفهم تماماً حمل السلاح للدفاع عن النفس
ولكنني شخصياً لا أستطيع تطبيقه
وأعتقد أن ضرورته في أضاعنا الصعبة اليوم
لا يجب أن يجعل منه أمراً سهلاً على النفس
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]لم تر في مشاركات "عبود" سوى إنه عربي مُسلم ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العربي المُسلم – إذا جاءت سيرة بلده - من صميم حقه 
أن يرد على جهالات قوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وسفاهات صادرة من شعوب أحتلتها جيوش العالم 15 عاما[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقسمتها الى عدة طوائف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم فككت جيشها وجعلته غنيمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أتت برئيسهم الذي أختبأ فى حفرة كالجرذ المذعور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجعلتهم أضحوكة العالم وتسليته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم قومِ أعمتهم "العُنصرية" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كان الأمر بأيديهم لأبادوا كل من يختلف معهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم وداعش سواءِ بسواء

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولي يا "عراقي" يا "مسيحي"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تُحارب كحشد مسيحي مُبارك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحت لواء وقيادة مُسلم بإعترافك أنت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبأعترافك أيضاً أن حشدكم المُبارك مكون [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحيين والمسلمين ( سنة وشيعة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لدرجة أنك قلت بالحرف الواحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاول مرة في تاريخ العراق يقف الصليب بجوار الهلال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولي يا "عراقي" يا "مسيحي"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم تر ( هلالي ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ولم تر سوى صليبك ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا بارد على تطاولاتك وإختلاقاتك في حق شعب مصر ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
"عبود" مش منافق كما يفعل البعض هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"عبود" لم يقل أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( الوطن هو وعاء للعقيدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل أنت القائل !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنت الذي قال يا عراقي يا مسيحي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و "عبود" رد عليك بصفته مواطن داخل وعاءك الوطني الفشخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقوله لألألأ .... 
ما تتكلمش معايا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت عربي مسلم ..!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أيها " العُنصري " 
حسب موضوعك الشهير فى الأخبار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب كلامك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه لا فارق عندك ( حسب أقوالك أنت ) أن يرد عليك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصري مسلم بهلال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو مصري مسيحي بصليب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت القائل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو الجيش العراقي كله عرب ومسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشرطة العراقية كلهم عرب ومسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهؤلاء هم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من يحاربون داعش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو وجه أعتراضك كوني عربي والا مسلم وألا كافر ؟؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السلاح في الصعيد موجود ومعظمه مُرخص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن معظم العائلات هناك غنية .. فلا يمثل سعره معضلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأخوان من حمل منهم السلاح أتسجن فى تأبيدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللي أستعمله أخد إعدام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السلاح بيتهرب زيه زي المخدرات والسلع الممنوعة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع مفتوح على خلفية أعتداءات دامية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في مصر ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني كل مصري هو الأدرى بأحوال بلده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المصري هو اللي يقدر يقرر مايصلح له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما لايصلح له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عراقي مسيحي بلده متفككة مليون حتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجيشه متبعتر بقى له 15 سنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاي يقول لى أنت عربي مسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنني سأشعر أنها سُبة مثلاً أو عار ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]روح حرر بلدك يابني الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان الله في عونك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]روح أتحدوا كشعب وأتفقوا على كلمة الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما تيجي لنا هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقول لنا أعملو كذا وسوا كذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبقى افلح أنت الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين تعالى أروي لنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عملتم أية [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لم تر في مشاركات "عبود" سوى إنه عربي مُسلم ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العربي المُسلم – إذا جاءت سيرة بلده - من صميم حقه
> أن يرد على جهالات قوم
> 
> الكلام صفة المتكلم
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وقسمتها الى عدة طوائف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم فككت جيشها وجعلته غنيمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أتت برئيسهم الذي أختبأ فى حفرة كالجرذ المذعور
> 
> 
> هذا هو  صدام  العربي المسلم الذي جعل من نفسه بطل العروبة
> ...




*لا خير في دولة وجيش وشرطة لا توفر امن وحماية لمواطنيها*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

*من بعد الاذن من استاذ فؤاد*




عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مشاركة متأخرة ..
> أستاذ فؤاد ..
> أنا لدى رأى أخر ..
> بما أن حضرتك عملت الأستطلاع على حسب الهوية الأيمانية ( المسيحية ) ..
> ...



*رأيك الشخصي محترم جدا

تحياتي وتقديري
*


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

أنا لم أتدخل في الخلاف بين بول وعبود أملاً في أن تهدأ النفوس
لكن الواضح أنني كنت مخطئاً

معلش يا بول ولكنك غلطت في حق عبود
أسأت له بشكل شخصي وبدينه وبوطنه

على فكرة ليس عبود فقط من يعترض حمل السلاح
الكثير من المسيحيين في الموقع قالوا هذا
حتى إيريني تفهمت موقف عبود وياسر

تستطيع أن تقول ما تشاء من دون إساءات

أنت تعرف معزتك عندي
ولكن كلمة الحق يجب أن تقال
​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا لم أتدخل في الخلاف بين بول وعبود أملاً في أن تهدأ النفوس
> لكن الواضح أنني كنت مخطئاً
> 
> معلش يا بول ولكنك غلطت في حق عبود
> ...




لا يوجد تطاول اكثر من تفجير الكنائس وقتل المسيحيين بدم بارد

واغتصاب البنات - والبقية واقفة تتفرج 

من يتطاول عليا ارد الصاع صاعين اذا كان عبود او حتى نبيه محمد

اشكرك جدا استاذ فؤاد 

وانت اعز عندي


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> لا يوجد تطاول اكثر من تفجير الكنائس وقتل المسيحيين بدم بارد
> 
> واغتصاب البنات - والبقية واقفة تتفرج
> 
> ...



بالأخير الوطن وطنهم
والقرار قرارهم

متشكر جداً لتفهمك موقفي
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لم تر في مشاركات "عبود" سوى إنه عربي مُسلم ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العربي المُسلم – إذا جاءت سيرة بلده - من صميم حقه
> أن يرد على جهالات قوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وسفاهات صادرة من شعوب أحتلتها جيوش العالم 15 عاما*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وقسمتها الى عدة طوائف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم فككت جيشها وجعلته غنيمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أتت برئيسهم الذي أختبأ فى حفرة كالجرذ المذعور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجعلتهم أضحوكة العالم وتسليته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم قومِ أعمتهم "العُنصرية" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كان الأمر بأيديهم لأبادوا كل من يختلف معهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هم وداعش سواءِ بسواء
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولي يا "عراقي" يا "مسيحي"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تُحارب كحشد مسيحي مُبارك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحت لواء وقيادة مُسلم بإعترافك أنت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبأعترافك أيضاً أن حشدكم المُبارك مكون [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحيين والمسلمين ( سنة وشيعة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لدرجة أنك قلت بالحرف الواحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاول مرة في تاريخ العراق يقف الصليب بجوار الهلال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولي يا "عراقي" يا "مسيحي"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم تر ( هلالي ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ولم تر سوى صليبك ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا بارد على تطاولاتك وإختلاقاتك في حق شعب مصر ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


معلش ياعبوووووود
من ساعة ما شاركت في الموضوع وهو نازل شتيمة واهانات .. 
بس مدام *امة* موجودة يعني :boxing:
يمكن عشان معاه كلاشينكوف وانا ممعيش :new6:
​[/FONT]


----------



## admy (6 يونيو 2017)

اعزائي
اعتقدت ان النقاش كان لطرح الاراء ولتقريب وجهات النظر...اما ان يؤدي ذلك للخلاف فالافضل اغلاق الموضوع....شخصيا اخذت فكرة جيدة عن الحالة المصرية من خلال النقاشات رغم تعدد الاراء واختلافها وهذا طبيعي
ارجو  من الله للجميع التوفيق وان يحفظكم من كل مكروه


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش ياعبوووووود
> من ساعة ما شاركت في الموضوع وهو نازل شتيمة واهانات ..
> بس مدام *امة* موجودة يعني :boxing:
> يمكن عشان معاه كلاشينكوف وانا ممعيش :new6:
> ...



أنا داخل أهدئ النفوس وأنت جاي تشعلها تاني :nunu0000:
إذا كانت أمنا أمة ستحذف المشاركات
فأكيد كمان مشاركتك لأنك أهنت بلده العراق
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

admy قال:


> اعزائي
> اعتقدت ان النقاش كان لطرح الاراء ولتقريب وجهات النظر...اما ان يؤدي ذلك للخلاف فالافضل اغلاق الموضوع....شخصيا اخذت فكرة جيدة عن الحالة المصرية من خلال النقاشات رغم تعدد الاراء واختلافها وهذا طبيعي
> ارجو  من الله للجميع التوفيق وان يحفظكم من كل مكروه



وأنا شخصياً كمان تعلمت أمور كثيرة
حتى من ناحية إيمانية

إذا شلنا كل شيء على جنب
يبقى الفكر المطروح هو الإيمان وتطبيقه

وهل حمل السلاح يكون مخالفاً دائماً للإيمان أم لا
وإذا كان لا فما هي الحالات المسموح بها

علماً أن هناك من المسيحيين من يرفض حمل السلاح بالمطلق
أنا كنت منهم
ولكن الحرب في سوريا جعلتني أقبل حمل السلاح تحت اسم الدولة
رغم أنني مازلت في صراع
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا داخل أهدئ النفوس وأنت جاي تشعلها تاني :nunu0000:
> إذا كانت أمنا أمة ستحذف المشاركات
> فأكيد كمان مشاركتك لأنك أهنت بلده العراق
> ​


فؤاد باشا .. علي ايدك انت بقالنا اد ايه بنفهمه
ان مصر مش سوريا والعراق ..
...
والادهي من كده بقوله ان فيه مظاهرات طائفية
اتعملت في مصر فالجيش والامن مسحها من علي الارض

يقوم يقولي انا مش باتكلم عن مظاهراااااااات
اذا كان مظاهرات سلمية واتعمل فيها كده ..
يبقي اللي يشيل سلاح هايتعمل فيه ايه
......
وزي ما قال العاقل عبد المسيح 
معني ان الدولة تسمحلك بشيل سلاح يبقي انت معندكش دولة اساسا 
وبرضك قال كلام جميل جدا ..
الجيش عندنا له عقيدة ثابتة .. نختلف مع الانظمة
الحاكمة .. لكن كلنا جيش مصر بمسلميه ومسيحييه في كل الحروب بحلوها ومرها
....
جيش مصر فوق الكل .. اما النظام فهو عرضة للنقد والهدم كمان .. مبارك وقع لكن لقوة تكوين مصر ووحدة شعبها بجميع طوائفه فلم تقع الدولة وظلت
مؤساستها تعمل بطريقة شبه طبيعية ومنها الجيش
اللي استجاب للشعب وقتها حرصا منه علي الدولة
....
ما يحدث من ظلم للمسيحيين (وليس الاقباط لان كلنا اقباط) سببه الانظمة وليس الشعب او الدولة

ياريت نفهم بقي المصطلحات دي عشان مانلفش في حلقة مفرغة ...

شكرا عزيزي فؤاد علي تهدئتك للنفوس

بس انا لقيت مشاركة عبووووود ينقصها الشطة 
فرشيت شوية بدون كلمة سيئة الا من توصيف للواقع فقط ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2017)

*كفاية بأة يا جماعة 

الموضوع ح يتقفل 

و أيمن و عبد يسوع شاركوا بإن ليهم رأى آخر 

إيه هو رأيهم الآخر ؟؟

فيه حلول يعنى ؟؟*​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2017)

*هو طبعاً أنا مش عارف ليه الموضوع اتحول لمشكلة كبرت فجأة مع أنه كان مطروح - في الأساس - لمجرد وضع وجهات النظر فقط وليس للمشادة ولا تبادل اتهامات بين الناس وبعضها، مع ان كلنا لا نقصد سوى كل خير وسلام وبنتكلم فقط عن الأحوال اللي وصلنا إليها كلنا، ومش من المنطق اننا ندخل في حوارت جانبية وتقلب لشخصية خالص، لأن أن لم تسود المحبة وقبول الآخر فكيف نتكلم عن مواجة مشاكلنا عملياً ونحلها واحنا مش قادرين نحل مشكلتنا الخاصة بيننا وبين بعض ونتقبل وجهة النظر بدون أي حديث أو كلام يُهين أحد قط.

عموماً بعيد عن المشكلة اللي حصلت، مش ينفع نضع البلاد والمشاكل فيها في كفة واحدة، انا عن نفسي مقدر جداً مشكلة العراق وبالأكثر سوريا لأن وضعها أصعب حقيقي والله يكون في عون الناس اللي مش قدروا يتركوها ويهاجروا لأن حقيقي انا لو مكانهم مش عارف كنت هاعمل إيه حقيقي، انا عموماً طول عمري أؤمن بأن الكلام والواحد بعيد عن الموقف سهل في التحليل والكلام، لكن لما يكون الإنسان في داخل إطار الصورة ويواجة الواقع هاتبقى الصورة مختلفة تماماً وفي تلك الحالة يقدر الإنسان يتكلم من واقع عايشه ويصبح رد فعله صادق واقعي حقيقي.

لكن عموماً هنا في مصر الإعلام لما بيركز على حادثة ومشكلة بيتهيأ لكل من يسمع عنها في اي بقعة من العالم أن مصر الناس فيها ماشيين في الشوراع بيقطعوا بعض وكل واحد بيتخانق مع جاره، مع ان الوقاع مش كده خالص وبعيد كل البعد عن تصوير الإعلام اللي غالباً بيبقى مبالغ فيه في بعض الحوادث والمشكلات، والعناوين بتُختار في الإعلام بشكل تصويري مثير لجذب المتفرجين، يعني مثلاً لو قامت خناقة بين اتنين حرامية واحد فيهم مسيحي والتاني مسلم مش هايقولوا خناقة بين بلطجي وآخر، هايقول مشاجرة بين قبطي ومسلم، مع أن الاتنين مسجلين خطر والخناقة بعيدة عن الطائفية تماماً، وهي دية مشكلة الإعلام في مصر، طبعاً فيه فعلاً حوادث القصد منها مسيحيين، انا بس باتلكم عن أن هناك مبالغات صورت الأحداث على أن مصر فيها حرب داخلية بصورة يومية مكثفة، وده يمكن اللي موصل الصورة بشكل مبتور خلت الناس كلها عماله تتكلم عن وقفات احتجاجية واعتصامات وعمل مظاهرات وحمل سلاح.. الخ، لكن فعلاً مصر مش كده خالص...

المهم بس يا ريت نهدأ والموضوع مش يتحول لصراع بين الأطراف وتبادل اتهامات مش ليها اي لازمة خالص لأنها هاتعمل فجوة فيما بيننا بدون أدنى داعي على الإطلاق. اقبلوا مني جميعاً - بلا استثناء - كل الاحترام والتقدير؛ يومكم جميل
*​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كفاية بأة يا جماعة
> 
> الموضوع ح يتقفل
> 
> ...



إللي فهمته أنهم يقصدوا يقولوا أن مصر لها وضع آخر
وممكن يصححوا لي لو أخطأت
​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> إللي فهمته أنهم يقصدوا يقولوا أن مصر لها وضع آخر
> وممكن يصححوا لي لو أخطأت
> ​



*أيوة فعلاً كلامك صح 100% بالنسبة ليَّ
فعن نفسي قصدي فعلاً أقول أن مصر ليها وضع تاني خالص
علشان كده قلت ليا رأي آخر بالنسبة لحمل السلاح في مصر
ومش كنت باتكلم عن أي دولة تانية نهائياً ولا قادر أضع رأي فيها
وبخاصة العراق وسوريا لأن الوضع مختلف تمام الاختلاف
وحقيقي مش قادر اتكلم عنهم خالص 
لأن حقيقي مش عارف اقول إيه بالنسبة لأحوالهم خالص
ده بس علشان اكون صادق في كلامي*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> إللي فهمته أنهم يقصدوا يقولوا أن مصر لها وضع آخر
> وممكن يصححوا لي لو أخطأت
> ​





aymonded قال:


> *أيوة فعلاً كلامك صح 100% بالنسبة ليَّ
> فعن نفسي قصدي فعلاً أقول أن مصر ليها وضع تاني خالص
> علشان كده قلت ليا رأي آخر بالنسبة لحمل السلاح في مصر
> ومش كنت باتكلم عن أي دولة تانية نهائياً ولا قادر أضع رأي فيها
> ...



*أأأأأأأأأأأأأه فهمت 

شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> بالأخير الوطن وطنهم
> والقرار قرارهم
> 
> متشكر جداً لتفهمك موقفي
> ​



*لا شكر على واجب اخي الحبيب

اما الوطن فهو يجب ان يكون ملك الجميع وليس وطنهم

بالنسبة لسؤالك كان واضح جدا

هل يحق للمسيحي ...

يعني موضوعك ليس عام وانما مخصص للمسيحيين فقط

تحياتي وتقديري

:ab4:
*


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندسة

واعرف جيدا بانكم تمرون بما هو اسوأ

لذلك

فكروا كويس جدا  - ايه هو الحل الانسب لكم

:ab4:
*


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالنسبة لمشاركتك يا باول مع عبود (لأنى مش عارفة آخد إقتباس منها)
> 
> أفهمك بس بالراحة
> 
> ...



*يا باشمهندسة

السيسي بتاعكم طلع على التلفزيزن بيبتسم امام العالم 

المفروض يبكي على قتل ابناء وطنه 

رئيس المجلس بتاعكم يمنع  النائب المسيحي من ان يتكلم عن حادثة المنيا

قال ايه ---- مزاجي كدة 

يا باشمهندسة 

هل يوجد راجل سياسي وفي منصب قيادي محترم نفسه ومحترم شعبه
يتكلم بالشكل ده ؟؟؟!!!

حتى الاعلام المصري رفض منع مسلسلات رمضان حدادا على الاقباط

تفضلي شوفي الضباط في الجيش المصري في الدير - بيضحكوا امام الكاميرا بدلا من ان يبكوا دم على الضحايا
**






  هم مش معتبريكم ابناء الوطن بنفس الدرجة مع العربي المسلم

توجد عندكم تفرقة 

يا باشمهندسة

دول اوربية وقفت حدادا على قتل المسيحيين في مصر ودولتكم لم تفعل
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> فكروا كويس جدا  - ايه هو الحل الانسب لكم
> 
> *


انا اقولك ايه الحل ..
البابا شنوده الله يرحمه علمنا وعلم الكل يعني ايه حل سلمي ومعتبر ووسيلة ضغط ناجحة وناجعة

لما كان الاضطهاد بيزيد من قبل النظام كان
بيعتكف كنوع من الاعتراض علي ما يحدث
من النظام

المتنيح بابا شنودة الذكي اعتكف
في وادي النطرون احتجاجا علي حبس متهمي العمرانية

البابا شنودة المعلم اعتكف في دير الانبا بيشوي احتجاجا 
علي خطف المسيحيات

البابا شنودة كان بيعتكف في قلايته بالعباسية ويصلي من اجل مصر كلها

فهل يفعلها او فعلها البابا تواضروس بعد اي من التفجيرات التي حدثت ؟؟؟؟؟

فعلها البابا تواضروس عندما كان مورسي في الحكم .. فلماذا لم يفعلها الان ؟؟؟؟؟






عشان اوفرها بس علي اخونا الشاب الصغير ريمارك​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا اقولك ايه الحل ..
> البابا شنوده الله يرحمه علمنا وعلم الكل يعني ايه حل سلمي ومعتبر ووسيلة ضغط ناجحة وناجعة
> 
> لما كان الاضطهاد بيزيد من قبل النظام كان
> ...



عزيزي ياسر أنت ترفض من غير المصري أن يعلم المصريين ماذا يفعلون
فهل يحق لك أن تُعلم الأقباط كيف يجب أن يتصرفوا؟!!
​


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *لا شكر على واجب اخي الحبيب
> 
> اما الوطن فهو يجب ان يكون ملك الجميع وليس وطنهم
> 
> ...



عزيزي بكلامي عن الوطن قصدي هو كمسيحيين ومسلمين
وبالنسبة للموضوع موجه للمسيحيين فأكيد وواضح من العنوان
ولكن عندما يتخصص النقاش بدولة معينة حينها يحق لأصحابها أن يناقشوا ويعطوا رايهم
بغض النظر عن دينهم
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> عزيزي ياسر أنت ترفض من غير المصري أن يعلم المصريين ماذا يفعلون
> فهل يحق لك أن تُعلم الأقباط كيف يجب أن يتصرفوا؟!!
> ​


عزيزي فؤاد 
هل الموضوع للمسيحيين فقط ؟؟
لو كان كده .. ارجو من المشرف مسح كافة مشاركاتي لاني لم الاحظ ذلك !!

وكلامي هو اقتراح بحل .. وهو الاعتكاف من قبل البابا وليس كما تفضلت واشرت الي اني اعلم
ففي كلمة "اعلم" تعالي وانا لا اتعالي علي احد
ولكني اشارك في موضوع بصفتي 
عضو بالمنتدي .. 

فنحن مصريون جميعا واقباط ايضا ..
انت شايف ان كلامي اهانة .. ياريت تقولي فين ؟؟

اما الاخ بول العراقي .. فانا مش هارد عليه 
واكتفي بمراجعة المشرف لكافة الشتايم والسباب التي اطلقها في كافة مشاركاته بالموضوع بالرغم من اني كنت ارد بمنتهي الادب والاحترام واحاول افهامه جاهدا اننا لسنا العراق

ليس الشديد بالصرعة ولكن من يملك نفسه عند الغضب

تحياتي لكل عضو محترم​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يونيو 2017)

*شيئ محزن جدا اننا اصبحنا لا نعرف الاختلاف فى الرأى او المناقشة بنوع من الاحترام او التعقل ..
فأما اتهامات هنا وهناك ..
واما اسلوب فظ وسباب ..
وأما سخرية من الغير ..
اما محاولة فرض رأى و كأنك امتلكت الحق المطلق ..
أهدأو قليلا وراجعوا أنفسكم ..*


----------



## fouad78 (6 يونيو 2017)

أعتقد أن كل ما يمكن أن يُقال قد قيل
شكراً لكل من شارك
شخصياً أتمنى غلق الموضوع
ما لم ترى الإدارة عكس ذلك
​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انت شايف ان كلامي اهانة .. ياريت تقولي فين ؟؟
> 
> ​




*وماذا عن استهزائك بالضحك واملك كلاشنكوف والعراق بلد مسيحي ؟؟؟؟

كيف تريدني ان ارد عليك ؟؟؟؟؟

قلت مليون مرة

بعد عام 2014 نحن المسيحيين في العراق تغيرنا والى الابد

نرد الصاع صاعين 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> أعتقد أن كل ما يمكن أن يُقال قد قيل
> شكراً لكل من شارك
> شخصياً أتمنى غلق الموضوع
> ما لم ترى الإدارة عكس ذلك
> ​



*وانا بدوري اقدم لحضرتك اعتذاري الشديد 

:ab4:


*


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *شيئ محزن جدا اننا اصبحنا لا نعرف الاختلاف فى الرأى او المناقشة بنوع من الاحترام او التعقل ..
> فأما اتهامات هنا وهناك ..
> واما اسلوب فظ وسباب ..
> وأما سخرية من الغير ..
> ...



*شوف يا استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح

انا كنت متعقلا جدا ورأيي بالموضوع قدمته بكل ادب واحترام للاخ العزيز استاذ فؤاد

لكن يأتي هذا وذاك ويقتبس مشاركتي ويبدا بالكلام الغير منطقي ويحاول ان يقلل من شأن الاخرين وجاعلا نفسه هو الفاهم فقط والاخرين كلا

فهنا لابد لي من موقف اخر

وعندما يأتي شخص اخر بالاستهزاء - ويحاول ايضا ان يقف مع الاول وليس حياديا

فهنا لابد لي من موقف اخر

اخوكم باول - حتى على ارض الواقع  كدة

قدمت 4 شهداء من عشيرتي ضد داعش

وما زلنا انا ورجالة عشيرتي نقاتل داعش

فلا اسمح اطلاقا من يأتي ويتفلسف بفلسفة تافهة وفارغة عشان 

يبن نفسه - خصوصا عندما اكون انا المقصود

:ab4:
*


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2017)

> وكلامي هو اقتراح بحل .. وهو الاعتكاف


وهل الاعتكاف حل مثالى لما يحدث الان
هل حدث ايام البابا شنودة تفجير كنائس وقتل للمسيحين بهذا الشكل؟؟
انا معرفش البابا شنودة لو كان عايش كان هيعمل اية بس معتقدش ان الاعتكاف كان هو الحل
كان هيبقى جزء من الحل وليس الحل كلة
صدقنى ياسر
ربنا مدى المسيحين سلام داخلى عجيب اليومين دول فى هذة الاحداث
من يفسرها انها ضعف او استسلام يبقى انسان احمق لا يفهم ولا يدرك ماهو الانسان المسيحى
لولا كدة كانت مصر بقت فى وضع سىء قوى هى لاتحتملة حاليا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يونيو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> وهل الاعتكاف حل مثالى لما يحدث الان
> هل حدث ايام البابا شنودة تفجير كنائس وقتل للمسيحين بهذا الشكل؟؟
> انا معرفش البابا شنودة لو كان عايش كان هيعمل اية بس معتقدش ان الاعتكاف كان هو الحل
> كان هيبقى جزء من الحل وليس الحل كلة
> ...


ماشي جزء من الحل .. وممكن يتصعد
لكن صادر من مؤسسة رسمية وعريقة في الدولة 
وهي الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ..
وصداها بيسمع في الغرب .. ورقة ضغط ولا مش ورقة ضغط !!؟

سؤال ليك .. 99% من المصريين زعلانيين علي اللي حصل ولا لأ ..
متهيألي انت علي الفيس وشايف بنفسك التعليقات
الصادرة من المسلمين المصريين قبل المسيحيين

فلا تحاسبني علي افعال نظام .. وعشان كده وضحت الفارق بين الجيش والنظام وليه النظام
بيعمل كده .. وانت بنفسك شايف كتاباتي علي
الفيس .. فعلي ايه المزايدة من قبل بعض الاعضاء

انا في كافة تعليقاتي علي الموضوع ادعو للسلمية
ودا طبعي الشخصي .. وهناك فارق بين السلمية
والضعف والاستسلام 

حتي لما قلت علي اللي صوتوا بنعم .. ان ده من الغضب .. كان نوع من تهدئة النفوس وليس كما
فهمته مدام امة ان ده مصادرة وحكر للرأي ومعرفش هي قالت كده ليه .. !!

مصر وجيشها خط احمر بالنسبالي 
واللي يهين جيش بلدي او يصف الاسلام علي العموم بالارهاب وان انا متعاطف مع الارهاب .. اقل حاجة اردهاله علي المستغطي يمكن يفهم لاني محترم leasantr

وشوف ردي علي روز لما قالت
"يعني لو مكونتوش انتو  ارهابيين من الأساس مكانش هيبقا فيه داعش ولا ماعش :99:"
اخدت الموضوع بهزار لاني فيه حوارات سابقة بينا
فمش هامسك علي الكلمة يعني

طب لو مفهمش بقي .. باخده علي قد عقله او بتجاهله
لان انا في منتدي مسيحي مهمتي هي ايصال وجهة النظر الاخري باحترام .. يمكن .... يفهم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وكلامي هو اقتراح بحل .. وهو الاعتكاف من قبل البابا
> ​



*السيسى بيفوت على البابا أى فرصة لأى رد فعل 

مرة يطلع طلعة جوية فى ليبيا (ساعة ال21مذبوح)

مرة جنازة عسكرية

مرة حالة طوارئ 

و آخرها الطالعة الجوية فى درنة 

و لسة 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *شيئ محزن جدا اننا اصبحنا لا نعرف الاختلاف فى الرأى او المناقشة بنوع من الاحترام او التعقل ..
> فأما اتهامات هنا وهناك ..
> واما اسلوب فظ وسباب ..
> وأما سخرية من الغير ..
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]بما انك من الإدارة ... أكتبوا على عارضة المنتدى الآتي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( ممنوع دخول غير المسيحي )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وسأحترم هذا الإعلان فوراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولن أضع حرفاً واحداً في هذا المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف ذلك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يكون من حقي كـ ( عضو ) أولاً ... وكـ ( مصري ) ثانياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن أرد على أى تجاوزات عُنصرية ضد المصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأخ "بول" فاتح موضوع عن الحشد العراقي المسيحي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل دخلت له ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تعرضت له ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل وضعت أي تعليق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أبديت رأي وقلت له حقك ومش حقك ؟!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم ولن يحدث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولن يحدث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مع أي جنسية أخرى ولا أى شعب آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ببساطة ... ليس شأني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بل العكس تماماً ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تمنيت لكل الشعوب التي تُعاني من الإرهاب والظلم .. الخير والسلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلي أن أتى واحد "عراقي" ليطلب مني الصمت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في موضوع يخص شعب مصر في المقام الأول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و.... بدعوى أني عربي مُسلم !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لامؤاخذة يعني .. بلاش أعلق تاني ..  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الموضوع هنا لا يتحدث عن عقيدة مسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل يتحدث على خلفية عمليات أرهابية وقعت لشعب مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحنا كمصريين أدرى بشئوننا من غيرنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولآيمنع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أبداً من طرح الآخرون لتجربتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ليس في شكل تحريض مُستمر على حمل السلاح ..!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الإدارة ... والإدارة فقط ترى أن على ( غير المسيحى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مغادرة المنتدى – حتى لو برسالة خاصة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأفعلها فوراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجربني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وإلي أن يصدر هذا الأمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن أي تجاوز من (غير المصريين ) فى حق بلدي أو شعبها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لن يرى (صاحبها) مني إلا كل عنف وشراسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن بلدي وشعبها غير مستباحة لكل عابر سبيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاتزال الجُعبة مُمتلئة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خليهم يجربوا تاني

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أُكرر طلبي أعلاه ... لو سمحت لي [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يونيو 2017)

*أستاذ عبود ..
أنا هارد على نقطة واحدة لأنى مش حابب اشارك تانى فى الموضوع  ولان حضرتك وجهتلى الكلام  ..
المنتدى مسيحى تبشيرى نعم ولكن مرحب بالجميع بغض النظر عن خلفيته العقيدية ..
يجب ان يكون العامل المشترك بيننا جميعا هو الاحترام المتبادل ..
ان حدث تجاوز من اى شخص يجب تنبيه الادارة بالتبليغ عن المشاركة للتصرف ..
*


----------



## admy (6 يونيو 2017)

الاخوة الاعزاء
يبدو ان الاوضاع المزرية في بلادنا وما نراه يوميا من مآسي يدفعنا الى النرفزة والغضب ....بقناعتي لا يوجد احد من المشاركين بهذا الموضوع يريد سوءا بالاخر فلا الاخ عبود يفرح بسيلان دماء المسيحيين ولا الاخ باول ايضا يفرح بسقوط ضحايا ابرياء مسلمين....لكن الوضع السياسي المعقد جدا والمتغير من لحظة للحظة يضغط بقوة على الناس.....ولا ننسى اللعبة الاعلامية التي لها الدور الاكبر في ماو صلنا اليه وانا شخصيا اختبرت هذا الشيء في سوريا ....وانصح الاخوة في مصر ان لا يثقوا كثيرا في وسائل الاعلام لان الواقع مختلف تماما..اخيرا اتمنى من الاخوة المشرفين اغلاق الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Remark (7 يونيو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا مِدى المسيحيين سلام داخلى عجيب اليومين دول فى هذه الاحداث
> من يفسرها انها ضعف او استسلام يبقى انسان احمق لا يفهم ولا يدرك ماهو الانسان المسيحى
> لولا كده كانت مصر بقت فى وضع سىء قوى هى لاتحتمله حاليا



*وهذا هو بالضبط ما كان المقصود به من البداية بهذا "الـرّد" من "المسيحيين" !!*
​


----------



## أَمَة (7 يونيو 2017)

بعد الإذن من الإبن المبارك العزيز جدا علي
فؤاد (fouad78)
أجد أن الضرورة تستدعي غلق الموضوع
لأنه تشعب و تطور من إبداء الرأي في حمل السلاح
الى الدعوة لحمله
من كل قلبي أشكر كل من حاور بإدب و أثرى الموضوع
و أعتذر للإبن الغالي فؤاد​


----------

